# May 2014: Competition Training Logs



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

The day o doing nuttin had a positive effect on Nugget he woke me up at 3:45 am and wanted breakfast and after eating and his potty run in the backyard we did articles ( metal 2x) which he nailed the exercise on all three tries with good turns in place leaving briskly finding the correct one all three sends and giving 2 of 3 fronts perfectly straight . We only did one finish and it was all you could ask for. We then did some f+f in front of our mirrored closet doors and a recall from the down position which his front was straight ( could he possibly be getting it?) and then finished our morning with a shortened signal exercise which he also did well. Training tonight at SCKC hope his good work ethic sticks around.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Some playing with Phoenix and him trying out heeling with the puppy purse


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Jodie.... what is the puppy purse?


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Yes, please explain the puppy purse.

Gracie had the first session of her agility for fun class today. I thought she was going to love it and she did. Only 2 other dogs in the class so she got lots of chance to work. By the end of the class we did a sequence of A frame, table (sit), triple jump (6"), full length tunnel, table (down), triple jump, tunnel, table (sit). The teacher complimented her on seeming to quickly learn that she needed to look to me for direction. She just really seemed to love moving from one activity to the next. And the really good news . . . she's now taking a long nap to recover.

We're doing this class because it's what's available now at the training center we've used and I thought she'd enjoy it but obedience is what I'd really like to pursue. Any thoughts about whether this is likely to interfere with obedience training?


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> THE Zs. I don't do agility but Sunrise does I'm sure she could give you the proper answer as she works her dogs in both venues. 


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Lexx and I do both obedience and agility. I don't find one interferes with the other. Actually I find in some cases, the training in each venue complements the other.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sounds like a blast 

I find agility & obedience to be perfect complements to each other - agility gives your dogs a chance to use their bodies and RUN, while obedience is more precise & controlled. Self/impulse control is required for both sports and for both sports you can use the opportunity to continue as a perfect reward 

Many, many Sunfire dogs compete and excel in both sports  



TheZ's said:


> Yes, please explain the puppy purse.
> 
> Gracie had the first session of her agility for fun class today. I thought she was going to love it and she did. Only 2 other dogs in the class so she got lots of chance to work. By the end of the class we did a sequence of A frame, table (sit), triple jump (6"), full length tunnel, table (down), triple jump, tunnel, table (sit). The teacher complimented her on seeming to quickly learn that she needed to look to me for direction. She just really seemed to love moving from one activity to the next. And the really good news . . . she's now taking a long nap to recover.
> 
> We're doing this class because it's what's available now at the training center we've used and I thought she'd enjoy it but obedience is what I'd really like to pursue. Any thoughts about whether this is likely to interfere with obedience training?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I feel like a slug this week LOL

Tonight & tomorrow night are not looking good either for training but 

Casey will be in a Senior Agility run on Saturday so I will be bathing, conditioning and trimming the boy up so he looks his very best!! He is a roller and while his coat maintains shine it kind of sticks out in places when he has been indulging LOL He is tonight's project. Faelan will be tomorrow night's project - I don't usually get home until 6:30/7:00 so only 1 dog a night is really possible if I want to completely dry them


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Megora said:


> Jodie.... what is the puppy purse?


http://www.xtremestitch.com/page/page/5751310.htm

It's a strap with a long handle used to keep the dog's head up while they learn to hold it in position


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> http://www.xtremestitch.com/page/page/5751310.htm
> 
> It's a strap with a long handle used to keep the dog's head up while they learn to hold it in position


CLEVER. The one video I watched - that golden moved beautifully with its chin on the perch. 


**** I'm very glad I took the boys to class yesterday. Today we were supposed to start private lessons with that lady, but basically Jacks is in weatherman mode. He's mellow enough, but definitely watching the windows. I didn't want to take him with and have to keep him from stressing out there during the lesson (and that's another thing - I need to repair his crate which he tore a hole in while flaking out during conf class a few weeks ago), and I didn't want to leave him home alone. So here I am.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Last evening training went reasonably well, Nugget again did the DR all three positions plus #3 a second time ( didn't like his turn to the left first time ) correctly and about half his fronts were straight. Go- outs both decent but his second he arched it but wound up in the ring center. His heeling and fig8 very good and all the open exercises done well taking the jumps on first order and doing the retrieves and recalls well other than some fronts which weren't as straight as they need to be even with my help. We needed to do the MSFE a second time because of his taking a extra step and also he again sat on the signal exercise when I gave him the signal to stand this definatly needs more work. 


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Casey & Faelan are both bathed & blown dry for tomorrow  Tonight will be nails, feet and possibly if I have time I will be bathing Towhee & Brady so the whole crew smells & looks clean & shiny!

Casey will be running a Senior (& Survivor) agility JWW run tomorrow - I think he was expecting to go somewhere special today and was so excited. Tomorrow will be so very special for him and I just hope the facility doesn't drive him nuts since it will be in the Dome


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Sharon - I thought of you when I was leaving class on Wednesday and snooped at upcoming seminar ads that had been dropped off by the door. Denise Fenzi apparently is coming to Michigan - next year. They are already advertising for it....


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL - it may well be a matter of 'mark your calendars' since her seminars & classes tend to fill fast around here .. her online classes frequently fill in 5-10 minutes!!

I would totally jump at the opportunity but her methods are not for everyone.




Megora said:


> Sharon - I thought of you when I was leaving class on Wednesday and snooped at upcoming seminar ads that had been dropped off by the door. Denise Fenzi apparently is coming to Michigan - next year. They are already advertising for it....


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Worked the teeter and weave polls last night in a wet back yard! Luna is doing great on the teeter. Worked on different entries on the polls with them as a chute. Those were great as well. Sunrise, you are right. Obedience and agility go nice together!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> LOL - it may well be a matter of 'mark your calendars' since her seminars & classes tend to fill fast around here .. her online classes frequently fill in 5-10 minutes!!
> 
> I would totally jump at the opportunity but her methods are not for everyone.


I thought about it, but I don't know if her methods are a total mesh for me? Based on what I've heard. I'm more "cut to the chase and just DO IT" on a lot of things. People I know personally who are big followers of her - they are very step-by-step-by-step-by-step on introducing stuff. 

Even the lady I'm going to be taking private lessons from - there's going to be quite a bit of "Oh G" for me. She is big on tug games, for example. And I'm not really. But she's given me on-the-spot lessons at matches so I know I can deal with all that.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yes, she definitely is a 'splicer' and not a 'lumper'

Plus what really is hard for some people is letting the dog figure out what earns rewards and what just ends the opportunity for those rewards - which include the opportunity to continue the exercise. Which means letting the dog be completely and totally wrong at times LOL They come back harder and faster while trying to figure it out.

I love it but I have been training without a leash for a very long time and love watching the dogs figure things out and getting the 'I OWN this - HA' look  Her methods also mesh really well with how agility is (usually) trained so there is that as well



Megora said:


> I thought about it, but I don't know if her methods are a total mesh for me? Based on what I've heard. I'm more "cut to the chase and just DO IT" on a lot of things. People I know personally who are big followers of her - they are very step-by-step-by-step-by-step on introducing stuff.
> 
> Even the lady I'm going to be taking private lessons from - there's going to be quite a bit of "Oh G" for me. She is big on tug games, for example. And I'm not really. But she's given me on-the-spot lessons at matches so I know I can deal with all that.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Good luck this weekend at the agility trial!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks - it is all about fun for Casey (Faelan is competitive but tomorrow Casey takes precedence). He will only be jumping 4 inches but they will be reading my tribute to Lil Red while we are running - 13 years old already.



Lucky Penny said:


> Good luck this weekend at the agility trial!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Wish we could watch that run. Maybe someone can tape it?


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Nuggets mind was not on training today as he was easily distracted by the few people and dogs that showed up for drop in training today. Here is a list of his mistakes today.

Refused broadjump first time
Went around high jump because of a bad bounce to the extreme left and it was easier to just go around and get the dumbbell
Quit working article pile on the first one he was sent for
Cut a go out short

All these mistakes he has in the past done before but never all in one session, but on each exercise after the mistake he was made to do it correctly and did the exercise without any more mistakes. His MSFE was very good with a super lockup and his call to heel was brisk but I needed to tell him to get his BUTT IN. The signal exercise and the heeling was also done fairly well other than going wide on the fast and left turn. DR exercise very very well done it's really come a long way in a couple weeks, all three gloves done and all done well with leaving on the first TAKE IT going briskly to the glove getting it and returning to me and actually giving a good front on two of them . The turns in place including the turn to the left for the #3 glove very nice and done with a straight sit. There weren't any of the gloves filled with rocks and he never tried to over achieve. ROF done well and with my help good fronts on it and the recalls including one DOR all good. Even with the mistakes made it was not a terribly poor training session because after the mistakes he made and my requiring him to do them correctly he did them and I feel he really understood that he MUST do these exercises my way the first time as when the mistakes were made there wasn't any praise or especially important to him his treats and today was Oscar Mayer beef hot dogs which he really likes. A three out of five star training session.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Done  

Posted under a new thread 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...r/288122-caseys-retired-dogs-agility-run.html





Lucky Penny said:


> Wish we could watch that run. Maybe someone can tape it?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Faelan knocked bars in his standard run, so he had a chiropractic massage directly following his run - he was very tight and out in a few places so he was scratched from his JWW run to allow time for the adjustments to take - we'll see how he does tomorrow when he may be getting another session as well.

An occasional knocked bar is not something I need to be concerned with, but he knocked at least 2, possibly 3 so adjustment time it is


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I wish we had a doggy chiropractor here. The closest one is several hours away. Every once in awhile I run into one at a trial, and I take advantage of it, but that's like once or twice a year.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Just came in from the backyard and today what we did wasn't too bad at least nothing would have been an NQ. Go - outs pretty nice both straight all the way to gates no bait used and each jump taken correctly. BJ taken on first order but fronts both crooked. ROHJ very nice with good f+f . ROF also well done. The DR again all three in the order of #2 then#3 and last the #1 all done correctly with good turns in place (sitting straight in heel position) leaving on " TAKE IT" returning with the correct one each time and with a little help from me straight f+f. The DOR given almost on his first step trying to have him drop anywhere was a success and his front very nice even without help but the second recall he started to anticipate and needed a extra COME ORDER the third done well and it was a straight recall.MSFE very nice and the signal exercise was also pretty good except for a couple going wides and what I thought was slow reaction to my signals but they were done correctly. Articles weren't done because I want them to COOL OFF from there use yesterday because I want to do them at club tomorrow when I can get someone to touch each of them plus that I was too lazy to get my second set as they are tied down to my mat. Club tomorrow where I'll concentrate on heel free and articles, Nugget is getting close to the point I MAY consider entering a trial a little earlier than I first thought he might be ready but because I must go in utility b and that is a tough class both competition wise and just qualifying we will just keep practicing till I'm a little more confident but he is coming along pretty well now that he FINALLY is doing the DR.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Started the first steps of teaching Phoenix a finish. As evidenced by our first set up, we still need lots of work on fronting with my hands by my sides.






Flip was super high yesterday for his run through. He did fairly well considering (forging on heeling aside), but kept anticipating the call to heel off the moving stand.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Faelan had a beautiful Master JWW run but alas I sent him on a wrong course.

Brady, until something really upset him, was very very good - focused, excited and relaxed. Then something upset him and he had to go into the truck - I do not know what but he was indeed upset and when I jumped the gating (I was working but was probably there within a minute or so of whatever starting) there were treats and cheese in his water bowl so now I am really really sorry I went.

Earlier in the day, Faelan was excused from his Master STD run - seriously!! my Faelan!! he fouled the ring!! halfway through the weave poles!! And yes, he had been walked several times at the trial and had a nice 'elimination' before we left home. 

The Brady thing - that seriously upsets me. Yes he needed to be calmed down but once he was quiet that blasted woman had absolutely no business getting in my face and complaining about how he was behaving and getting abrasive towards me.

After Brady started up, I was there probably within a minute or so. But more importantly, what upset him so and how did stuff get in his water bowl?

I asked around and Brady was indeed quiet until whatever happened and then he was seriously upset; it co-incided with the people next to him packing up and leaving; I also need to consider if I want to be a club member since we have to work and yet I need to be there for my dogs. 

So overall, I should have stayed home. I would have been able to train & hike my dogs, clean my home, prepare my meals for the week and do some yard work.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Sharon sorry you had such a lousy day.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Nuggetsdad said:


> Sharon sorry you had such a lousy day.


Can't think of much else to add except "Tomorrow is another day."


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Sharon - that sounds like a nightmare. Especially Brady.  

I'm basically one of those people that has to keep the dogs - even crated - within my sight so I can keep a general eye on them. At the training club - it's really making sure Bertie doesn't use his tongue and paw to unlatch his crate (he's done that on two occasions!). At shows... I think my big problem is people slamming crates together right next to your dog (which possibly happened with Brady), or passing dogs charging the crate.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Is Faelan sick? And how did unidentified food get into Brady's bowl? I would be scared.:--sad:


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

The dogs are fine thanks 

Did I mention that I was ring crew and told 3 club members manning the gate I had to take care of Brady, they assured me they would take care of the jumps and when I came back I heard 'Go'. looked at my area and there was a BAR DOWN????? That would have caused a beautiful run to have been NQ'd. So I had to call out to the judge to wait as I ran to set the bar - the action had to stop as I ran out while another ring person was once again ignoring bars down....


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Sharon ____ Even though stewards and ring helpers are volunteers they should pay attention to what is going on at all times. In my opinion if a person volunteers to work a trial whether it be agility obedience what ever they should stay on top of things . I know when I was a judge it can be a long day when you must keep reminding stewards to change jump hts.or be ready for the fig8 or take the leash from the exhibitor etc. It's not fair to the exhibitor or the sponsoring club or the judge as they are on a time schedule of judging so many dogs per hour . I know people don't get paid to help and are lucky if they get a lunch but good stewards make the class ever so much more enjoyable for everyone.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Lexx and I have just been training at home as we haven't had time to go to the building. We've been working on little bits of everything as I find he gets bored doing the same thing every day.

I pulled out some Rally Obedience cards and have been working on them. We've worked on Novice right through Excellent. He has done very well with it. One day we will do some Rally but obedience is still my first priority.

We had agility the other night. I am really torn what to do about it. Right now I'm feeling he could take it or leave it. He enjoys some of it and some of it he just plain ignores. I really don't blame him as I'm finding our class going nowhere. I have to make up my mind what to do about it. It's frustrating!

He had tracking yesterday....now this class he absolutely loves! The instructors set up a challenging course for him: aged, a number of turns, vegetation to asphalt, twists, corners and several articles. He cruised through it. The instructor was trying to video tape and couldn't keep up with him!! 

Thursday he goes to his first retrieving class. The first few classes are simply reviewing obedience and learning to hold and release bumpers.....all of which he already knows.

Time goes by so quickly......he's going to be the big "2" next Tuesday!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Phoenix comes from a genius family! His sister already had two CD legs!

It's okay Phoenix, we'll blame you needing a couple more years of training on the fact you're a boy. Everyone knows boys mature slower! 

Phoenix da baby


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

both with HIT yet!!!

It's okay Phoenix - I'm sure most of your brothers & sisters will start around the same time as you; heck I have no plans to start your half brother until he's 3 or so !!!



Loisiana said:


> Phoenix comes from a genius family! His sister already had two CD legs!
> 
> It's okay Phoenix, we'll blame you needing a couple more years of training on the fact you're a boy. Everyone knows boys mature slower!
> 
> Phoenix da baby


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I know.. that is crazy nuts..Mighty is 2 and not ready yet.. but you know after that I remembered Titan's littermate Genna got her RN at 6 months and could have moved right on up.. Titan was very focused and ready... but we waited until he was older..
But totally makes me feel like a slacker.. lol...


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Just loved Casey’s run so much! I am sad to read that you didn’t have the best weekend. I have felt that way as well. 



Phoenix is coming along so nicely. Love how motivated he is, such a little cutie! He will have some nice finishes! 



I am happy to read that Nugget’s training session went better the 2nd time around. He must not of had his obedience hat on that first time around. Yes, I can see why you are hesitate about Utility B. Thinking about that scares me! 


Tonight is run throughs for Luna and I. Will bring the ball!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> Phoenix comes from a genius family! His sister already had two CD legs!
> 
> It's okay Phoenix, we'll blame you needing a couple more years of training on the fact you're a boy. Everyone knows boys mature slower!
> 
> Phoenix da baby


Phoenix looks like he's in a funk about it.

Have you all ever heard before of a 6 month old puppy getting a CD leg, let alone 2 in a weekend, both HIT's? I can't figure out how you could have a 6 month old puppy proofed for the group stays. I'm trying to remember . . .was Nugget that young when he got his first leg?


----------



## IndyBindy (Nov 4, 2011)

Crazy.....my boy just turned 5 months. The thought of entering him in a trial in another month is terrifying! No thanks, lol!


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

TheZ's said:


> Phoenix looks like he's in a funk about it.
> 
> Have you all ever heard before of a 6 month old puppy getting a CD leg, let alone 2 in a weekend, both HIT's? I can't figure out how you could have a 6 month old puppy proofed for the group stays. I'm trying to remember . . .was Nugget that young when he got his first leg?


To be completely honest I think that Oliver and I could have gotten CD legs at 6 months. Now not so much. It was right around 8 months when the hormones started flowing that he turned into Mr. I'm a Man I don't need no Mama. He was great in our advanced obedience class, group stays he'd do the three minutes, he'd heel around other dogs, whole nine yards. Now, I'm lucky he'll even look at me for 2 seconds without marking on a leaf, or trying to drag me off somewhere to sniff. I'm sure that's not the case with this puppy because its in the home of an awesome performance trainer, but I do think that's why Oliver passed his CGC so easily. I'm happy I didn't enter any CD competitions with him then, because we would have passed and then I would have this disobedient dog now to show for it. "Yeah he has his CD, but he can't walk on a leash!" As I get dragged down the street... 

P.s. sorry for random/lack of contributions. Finals week and graduation from college this week. 3 more days and my UNDERGRAD IS DONE!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

The Zs. Nugget was 16 mos old when he got his first leg and HIT and 23 mos. old when he got his CDX.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

*Monday Class*

Went by very fast... both dogs worked very well. Jumps, heeling, fronts, everything. Jacks was "weird" about stands. I'm not sure just yet what to think of that. I felt confident enough during stays to start floating off to the side with both guys. I do think for novice you want your dog to have that "sight picture" of you standing in a line up in front of them. But there really wasn't a line up next to me (open people) so I figured my guys would do "open stays" too. I just went off to the side and leaned against the wall while the guys stayed. Both guys were solid. 

Probably the only thing that stood out with Bertie was when I pulled him out to do jumps. He started jumping over and back and over and back and over - and looking at me like "TREAT ME". LOL. 

That and he had a chance before class to run around and play with another golden. Both her owner and I were very slow moving today.  He made her pee. 

Bertie had the leash put back on him during the rally run we did. : I think we will keep the leash on him the rest of the session so he doesn't learn bad heeling habits. To be fair, we did a paper clip thingy in class and he started to go in like he thought we were doing a weave instead. 

He is doing fabulous moving stands too (thank you Conformation!). 

That's it.

***I forgot one thing. Last week found out one of Jacks "puppy classmates" (BMD) died from cancer. Today talked with another one where same thing girlie went to all the same classes starting with puppy class. Her girlie went in to have a suspicious tumor removed (it was like a lipoma but black), and wound up having 3 tumors in all removed including one that was actually a mast cell tumor. Saw pictures for all three tumors, but for that one - OMG. I couldn't believe how much they had to take out for that. She's drugged up and doing fine post surgery - even wanted to come to class. But what a scare for her owner!  

I'm giving Jacks extra hugs tonight.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Training at club was a mixed bag he messed up on the first article but when he realized he needed to get the right one instead of that grab anything just for the treat he got his act together and did it correctly twice both metal and leather. Heeling and fig8 were pretty nice and his DOR very very nice and the fronts not too shabby either. BJ done twice one good front same for ROHJ. signal exercise went well as did the MSFE other than a slower than I want call to heel but his lockup was great. DR was nice he is getting solid on this exercise making no mistakes turning leaving returning to me or finishing but he will sometimes mouth the glove or not want to give it to me on the " OUT" command. ROF needed to be repeated several times as he got distracted by a GR puppy and forgot what he was sent to do , then a sloppy pickup and slow return followed by a crooked front on the fifth or sixth one he finally got it right. Tonight wasn't a disaster but it wasn't a real good session either.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Luna does really well in the ring AFTER the heel on leash. It is the ring entrance and first heeling pattern that gets us. I warm her up and she is perfect outside the ring, but the minute we enter, her head is dropped. Which then equals not the best heeling. So tonight I entered the ring rewarded with the ball, exited. Entered the ring, walked a few steps, rewarded and exited. Making sure to correct her so she is paying attention to me. I think a lot of it is me, because I am so nervous and she has learned to not pay attention entering the ring during trials. It will take some time, but I know that I will be able to fix it. Her stays are solid now!!! Which were a issue a few months ago! (knocking on wood) 

This weekend I am attending a Connie Cleveland seminar. I am very excited what I can learn from her!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Last night I did a few quick things with Faelan outside:

Go Outs with directed jumping included.For a prefect front I let him finish and jackpot 
Scent Articles with an older set that has been in storage since my Rowdy died - on fresh grass - he did very well 
Signal exercise - he was very forgey on his heeling but excellent on the other portions.

Then I had to take care of some stuff so the other dogs were not worked.

This morning after our hike:

Faelan: Broke down the signals into their component parts. Very nice. 
Heeling and fun recalls.

Brady: Teeter & 2x2 weave poles - I just know when it clicks he'll get weaves LOL but for now, not so much

Towhee: Heeling and drop games as she was coming towards me and I was walking then jogging backwards away from her. She did very well

Casey: heeling & recalls

So quick sessions but all were outside with fresh grass and growing things


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Megora said:


> Bertie had the leash put back on him during the rally run we did. : I think we will keep the leash on him the rest of the session so he doesn't learn bad heeling habits. To be fair, we did a paper clip thingy in class and he started to go in like he thought we were doing a weave instead. (


Lexx does the same thing. As soon as we start out with the spiral (think that's what it is), he starts weaving. I'm thinking "okay he knows his weaves"!!! We were doing it off leash but think we'll put the leash back on until he understands we're not weaving. Poor guys...some of this has got to be confusing for them.:bowl:


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Ah the ups and downs of dog training, the last couple days we have kinda been in the valley instead of on top the mountain. Many mistakes today along with the I don't feel like working today attitude. Nuggets highs today were his heeling and recalls plus the no longer dreaded DR which was done very well today. The lows which were quite a few today was first a refusal to do the BJ which I won't accept from him at all anymore and this got him a pretty good yank on the sides of his scruff followed by a reset of him to do the jump and an extremely forceful and stern " OVER " which he then did the jump 3x all of which were pretty good other than the first front. The DOR was excellent and with help a good f+f. Go-outs were decent not perfect but acceptable. His part of MSFE very good with a beautiful lockup my part the signal and command I managed to push him out of the straight line of the heel and my instructor said to practice in front a mirror to see what I'm doing. Next and what kinda upset me was his lackadaisical attitude on scent discrimination and poor work ethic to the point of quitting the search on the leather the first time where I needed to tell him very sternly to "FIND IT" a second time. This is the same none sense he pulled yesterday and he ought to know I'll make him do it right if it takes all day. He also messed around on the metal article but finally did get the correct one. We then repeated this exercise 2x times and he got himself a tap on his butt to hurry himself along because when he gets in this "I don't feel like working"mode he goes in slow motion and if he were about 12 years older than he is I would let it go and just say good job old timer but he is 2 years old so this attitude won't fly. Tomorrow is groomer day so no training and depending on the weather and how long I'm stuck at my doctor appointment Friday we will see how it goes but if we don't get to train tomorrow or Fri.we definatly will go to drop- in Sat.morning.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Bertie has a "I don't feel like working" mode too... >.<


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Just a thought with a disclaimer - I live in CT - tick central 

That being said, 2 training days in a row where things like scent articles are off would have me heading to the vets for a TBD test and a check of teeth if he has been doing well in the past.



Nuggetsdad said:


> Ah the ups and downs of dog training, the last couple days we have kinda been in the valley instead of on top the mountain. Many mistakes today along with the I don't feel like working today attitude. Nuggets highs today were his heeling and recalls plus the no longer dreaded DR which was done very well today. The lows which were quite a few today was first a refusal to do the BJ which I won't accept from him at all anymore and this got him a pretty good yank on the sides of his scruff followed by a reset of him to do the jump and an extremely forceful and stern " OVER " which he then did the jump 3x all of which were pretty good other than the first front. The DOR was excellent and with help a good f+f. Go-outs were decent not perfect but acceptable. His part of MSFE very good with a beautiful lockup my part the signal and command I managed to push him out of the straight line of the heel and my instructor said to practice in front a mirror to see what I'm doing. Next and what kinda upset me was his lackadaisical attitude on scent discrimination and poor work ethic to the point of quitting the search on the leather the first time where I needed to tell him very sternly to "FIND IT" a second time. This is the same none sense he pulled yesterday and he ought to know I'll make him do it right if it takes all day. He also messed around on the metal article but finally did get the correct one. We then repeated this exercise 2x times and he got himself a tap on his butt to hurry himself along because when he gets in this "I don't feel like working"mode he goes in slow motion and if he were about 12 years older than he is I would let it go and just say good job old timer but he is 2 years old so this attitude won't fly. Tomorrow is groomer day so no training and depending on the weather and how long I'm stuck at my doctor appointment Friday we will see how it goes but if we don't get to train tomorrow or Fri.we definatly will go to drop- in Sat.morning.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Megora said:


> Bertie has a "I don't feel like working" mode too... >.<


Yep.....so does Lexx!! Most of his seem to be at agility these days. What's that telling me?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Faelan was running poorly at agility this past Saturday - his back was out and very tight to boot. He ran beautifully on Sunday after his adjustment 




Laurie said:


> Yep.....so does Lexx!! Most of his seem to be at agility these days. What's that telling me?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Hmmmm..... I'm in show entry limbo right now.  Dog show closed today - I've been trying to get a hold of somebody at the super for a week now because they never sent a confirmation and kept telling me they had a pile of entries that hadn't been processed yet.  

^ That said. I may be somewhat relieved since that was the show I randomly entered kiddo in rally with the idea of taking him out there. ! I'm just hoping they get back with me today so I can at least go online and take care of the other entry I sent them and heard nothing on. 

^ I know this is why so many people do things online vs mailing now.... >.<


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Just got Nugget home from the groomer and he looks awesome . I tried uploading his picture but no luck again , I also tried copy and paste that didn't work either on my I pad . It used to work sure wish I knew how to fix it. 


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Are you right click copying over from somewhere online like photobucket or facebook?


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Kate I only have an I- pad and it doesn't have a mouse to right click on and yes I've tried from Facebook photo nothing works.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

[

Hope this works


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I see a picture!  

He's looking good<:


----------



## IndyBindy (Nov 4, 2011)

We took a trip to the cities. Stayed 2 days, attended classes, run thrus, socialized the puppy, vet appts, etc. It was a blast! 

But, my "older" boy (5 years last month) is just falling apart. His body seems to have betrayed him on many levels. It's becoming very difficult to keep him sound and healthy. I'm super upset about it, he lives to work and isn't happy taking it easy. Plus, he had so much potential. Sigh.... we will keep trying but it sucks.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@Indy - very sorry about the guy. He's been through a lot in his short life. I think whatever happens with the training - every day you get to go out there and play the obedience game with him is a blessing. I'm in a similar position with Jacks, though with him it's not keeping him sound, it's me trying to listen to what I think he's telling me (no more big jumps) and making do with what he can do right now. I feel a little silly asking him to do 12/24" jumps for open, but if it gets us in the ring and showing off his heeling and at least making the statement that we put that training in and hurrah for us  - you know, it's a big deal for me. I'm so glad that the AKC started to do the pre- classes, and hope more clubs offer them. 

And I think we need a picture of the puppy. Just because he's not a golden doesn't let you off the hook!  

**** No class tonight. Jacks had a bad morning because of storms. Managed to scratch himself close to his eye while he was running for the nearest bathtub haven! Fortunately a small scratch, but of course I noticed the bump and blood right away. 

I wasn't planning on training him at "Class" tonight, but brought him with so he could at least hang out with us while I trained Bertie. Bad idea. Start storming when we were within 5 minutes of the facility. Had to turn around and drive the 35 minutes back home. >.< 

I think I have class tomorrow - just Bertie. Need to verify that she's expecting us. I blew off last week because similar case, we had storms and nobody for me to leave Jacks with. 

Other thing is MBF finally sent me all the confirmations I was looking for.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

We had agility tonight. One word to describe it...... AWESOME!!!!

I made Lexx rest more today and he was a totally different dog. We worked mostly on sequences and he was spot on. I guess the key with him is to make sure he's nicely rested before class which can be tough as he likes to be busy!

Tomorrow night after work we travel down the highway an hour to start his retrieving/ field work class at our instructor's acreage.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Just finished doing articles at 4:40am with my boy Nugget who I'm happy to say had his act together this morning going for leather first doing a good turn and straight sit albeit a little slower than what I like and leaving as ordered searching without stopping finding making a clean pickup and returning with a straight front. He was then sent for the metal article which was also done well only this time he left me with a more brisk trot to the pile which I like which he did on his own without getting a tap on his butt. He selected the correct one and this too was executed with a good front. We then because when he does seem to falter some it's always the leather so we repeated it and this time I asked for a finish from him and was pleased as it too was straight . The exercise this morning was almost perfect and one I would be very happy with in a trial. If only I knew how to make obedience more fun for him and I do try to just so I don't get that "I don't feel like it attitude " like he showed to me Tues. At training.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Last night I had agility class, but only brought Towhee so I could have the chance to work one on one with her. 

Anyway it was a blast!! There were several areas where we had tight European style setups with back side jumps etc but one area where Towhee really excels is when she can have her head – the final course was perfect!! The first half was twisty but then we had the dogwalk straight into a chute followed by a sharp left turn to 4 jumps straight into a C shaped tunnel (probably a full 100 feet of straight line to the tunnel) followed with either the AFrame of the poles (our choice). I chose the weave poles and she flew ; once she exited the chute and turned I cued Go, tunnel and let her run as I headed for a FC position on the poles – it was a beautiful sight for sure  Towhee does well on twisty courses as well when I cue her appropriately so it was really an enjoyable evening under the stars with her – our first time in the outside fields since last Oct. She got to run full steam ahead without needing to wait for her human and I was able to get where I needed to be on course when & where she needed me to be.

I learned that the table is a strong draw for her but fairly easily overcome (going into an offset threadle from a pinwheel with the table in her line of sight); a rear cross with her name was not enough to direct her to the next jump however a rear cross with her ‘Over’ cue was since then she actively looked for a jump to take rather than the table which was an attractive option to her 

This morning I worked the dogs in obedience in the back yard after our hike  That too was fun


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

After I got home from my doctor appt. and cut the grass I got Nugget for a short work- out. We did all three gloves beautifully with fairly good fronts and on #3 a good finish also. Then two go- outs which didn't have bait on my coffee can target and were perfect with the sits on order perfectly straight facing me and he took each jump on command. We quit then only about a 5 minute workout but a very very nice one. Training tonight at SCKC 


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Maddie and I did a private training session this morning. She did great. We worked on targeting and going "out." She has been excellent on the teeter and the dog walk with the touches but on the A-frame she overshot. This helped a bunch (she also liked to get to the top of the A-frame and use it as a private viewing station, and that needed modifying). It was a very useful and good session. We're going to our regular agility and obedience training tonight. I'm feeling much more positive.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

We had our first private today.... holy cow, I was there for a little over 3.5 hours. Much of that spent gabbing. A lot of that was her explaining her training program and philosophy and then us brainstorming through my expectations and what I want to work through.  

We did a little bit of training like 2 hours in - basically showing her bits and pieces of what I want to fix or problems I'm having. Got fantastic heeling in there - with the right motivation. 

Went over some things that have been concerning me while taking the other classes. Group heeling is an issue at the one class because we'll be heeling for a long period of time, and I lose him. 

Jumps - I mainly signed up to do these classes to teach him to jump properly and confidently - each and every time. And probably the big positive is she watched him jump and turned and asked me what was wrong with that. The thing that threw him off was when she came out into the ring and stood on the other side of the jump where the judge would be. That's when the balk happened and demonstrated where his problem with jumping is. So it again comes down to motivation. That will get him through any confidence issues. 

He also was awesome with the retrieves - LOL. Probably because he was tired by then. I warned her that when he is very high energy and hyped up, there will be pouncing and kicking. 

Good lesson.... I basically went back to my car with the feeling that this is going to work as far as getting me where I want to be. I asked to do this every other week, because I didn't know if I wanted to do that extra long drive every week. >.< But am almost disappointed I'm not going to take the classes on a weekly basis.

One that last thing that I was smiling about - basically it was a big relief looking at things like training heel position and training jumps and building motivation - and finding that I already train that way thanks to Adele and things I've picked up from other people over the years. So while we have a lot of stuff I have to learn as far as getting out of my comfort zone and make myself fun (ha ha) and never reward him for something less than what I want.... it's not as scary as starting with an older dog who learned to heel a different way and having to go back and teach him a new way.

One other thing.... basically, the lady lives out in just a beautiful area. As I got there about 45 minutes early (I thought it would be a way longer trip than it was), had lots of time to just sit there with all my car windows wide open and looking around. It reminded me so much of my first home when I was little and we were walking distances to cow and horse farms and basically you went right instead of left and you were driving through open farmland. I really love living where I do now (wooded marshlands type of area), but there's just something HAPPY about sitting out there and just listening to cows mooing and watching a random turkey running across the field between you and the cows. Where it was going, nobody knows... LOL.


----------



## IndyBindy (Nov 4, 2011)

Megora said:


> And I think we need a picture of the puppy. Just because he's not a golden doesn't let you off the hook!


Ok, let's try this. This is him at 11 weeks. 









And 5 months! He is veeery field bred, but I think he'll be a handsome guy.


----------



## IndyBindy (Nov 4, 2011)

He's been a fun puppy. Different in every way from Indy, Which is good. He's teaching me a lot already!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

My morning training yesterday went very well last nights had a few speed bumps along the way . For the most part Nuggets mistakes were crooked fronts but he had a major burp and that being his refusal to take the BJ on the first order. He then did it it 2x and on these he gave good straight fronts . A rumor that AKC is considering doing the BJ WITH THE HANDLER STANDING ON EITHER SIDE OF IT is again being heard. If this comes to pass it will be at the judges discretion. I hope this doesn't happen. The other little mistakes were his again going wide on the MSFE when I gave the stand signal. Don't know why this is occurring. His go- outs also had a small arc to them but he did wind up in center of ring. DOR both with a hand signal and a verbal were awesome. The rest of what we practiced was done fairly well.

Thank goodness SCKC IS AIR CONDITIONED my vans thermometer read 92 degrees driving there .


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

So, full disclosure time  A huge part of the reason Faelan did not join us in class Wed night was I wanted to take no chances of his getting hurt or tweaking anything, since we were scheduled for a Utility trial today. A day off work and everything.

But, it is pouring. And the show is about an hour away and weather.com says it is raining there as well. And it is an outdoor trial. I don't jump my dogs in the wet (I did until Casey crashed a triple) and don't actually know how the fog and dank heavy air would affect his scent articles - either Faelan's performance of them or the articles themselves.

Bummer, but it is a risk of outdoor shows - we have very few shows in nice arenas in my area. Hmmm, maybe when I win the lottery I can set up a beautiful training center so that problem would be resolved


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Last night we had Lexx's first field class. First we watched a live demonstration by a couple of the instructors' dogs: one doing land singles and one doing doubles. Basically we were watching what our dogs will hopefully be doing by the end of training. 

When we took the dogs out (there were 9 of us), we worked on some obedience (sit, stay, recall). Most of the dogs there have been through obedience of some type so that portion was kept short. We reviewed some "take its" and "give" with the paint roller we were given. By that time it was getting late so class was ended.

Lexx was pretty hyper and wound up which I expected.....being outside and around some new dogs. The instructor was playing with a bumper with her dog and Lexx wanted that bumper in the worst way. I don't think we're going to have any "I don't want to do this class" issues. I'm hoping not anyway.

This weekend we'll work on marks and retrieves which he has done but not outside for quite some time.

Also, we got his carting harness last night so we will practice putting it on and taking it off while he is standing still. This shouldn't be too difficult as he's used to that with his tracking harness.

Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Sharon. Several years ago I showed my girl Quest at an outdoor show who at the time had 95 OTCH points and all three necessary wins for her title. It started to sprinkle and it was the last exercise the BJ when she took the jump she slipped and injured her shoulder. She never showed again as I did not want her to become crippled and I will NEVER EVER enter a outdoor show again.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yes, it is always a danger !! Why I don't jump in the wet - obedience or agility. It is so not worth the risk.

The most common option in my area I also will not show in beyond novice - usually thousands of dogs crammed into the Big E buildings in MA. The dogs jump on that thin matting over a concrete floor and it is a given that tons of dogs will become sick after showing there. It truly is disgusting after a few hours and after a few days - bleck!! One of the reasons I will probably never show much - the dogs have to come first  and when the huge pro conformation handlers roll on in, they are almost guaranteed to have some sick dogs on the trucks and many even seem to think poo pickup is beneath them...heck, they'll even move your setups if they feel the need - even in clearly marked obedience only areas. 

I am truly envious of the beautiful training facilities I see pictures and videos of in other areas of the country. Not that we have none around here but they are usually at least 4 hours from me or have very few shows held there.



Nuggetsdad said:


> Sharon. Several years ago I showed my girl Quest at an outdoor show who at the time had 95 OTCH points and all three necessary wins for her title. It started to sprinkle and it was the last exercise the BJ when she took the jump she slipped and injured her shoulder. She never showed again as I did not want her to become crippled and I will NEVER EVER enter a outdoor show again.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Sharon, it really is a nasty day here. Sorry Faelan won't get a chance to show his stuff. Would love to have another training center down this way when you hit the lottery.

We had a brief view of the Big E last fall and if you've never been to a big dog show it's amazing . . . fortunately wasn't too dirty in the obedience & agility building when we were there. It was interesting to observe the difference in noise level and general atmosphere between the show building, obedience area and agility area. The noise level in the agility area was deafening. What sorts of sickness do the dogs pick up in that environment . . . kennel cough and ??


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

The Thanksgiving Cluster does separate the obedience from conformation so it is better - most of the shows there do not have agility so obedience gets a section within the conformation show so it is even louder than the show combined with agility LOL 

The last cluster I heard from several trusted sources there were dogs getting sick from a very virulent "Kennel Cough" that was going quickly into pneumonia and killed several dogs. Scarier still, there were reports of parvo ... that frankly scares me!!! although I am not sure if that is true but it was heard from several people.

But regular kennel cough is always a possibility - usually it would be mild if your dog has a good immune system. Various types of worms etc are always possible but less so now with the monthly treatments included with heartworm, and I have seen dogs with liquid diarrhea inside the buildings - while the crews are really good at getting it cleaned up once they know about it makes you wonder what the dogs might have.

ETA: LOL and yes, agility & obedience folks seem to be well schooled in picking up after our dogs so the buildings are generally cleaner.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Nuggetsdad said:


> A rumor that AKC is considering doing the BJ WITH THE HANDLER STANDING ON EITHER SIDE OF IT is again being heard. If this comes to pass it will be at the judges discretion.


I hope they give lots of time for people to work that into their training if they do decide to do that.... 

It probably makes some sense to them as far as giving judges more options while setting up a tight ring, but




> ETA: LOL and yes, agility & obedience folks seem to be well schooled in picking up after our dogs so the buildings are generally cleaner.


 I did my part at the last breed show where I was handing out bags to people who forgot them.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Love it 

And I think the BJ from either side would be great  More balanced on the front end landing & turning and more variety in both ring set ups and the exercise itself.



Megora said:


> I did my part at the last breed show where I was handing out bags to people who forgot them.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Last night we did our group lesson for agility and then after that the obedience class. Agility went very well. She didn't run, she did each obstacle well. Woo-hoo! What a nice dog!!!

Obedience was less perfect. We were working on focus. An airplane came down quite low. It got the focus, not me. Also the sheep in the field behind me. Sigh.

Some of the training was on leash. She grabbed it and was a brat: again. 

Her recalls were lovely, her five minute downs great and I was out of sight. Her stand, was great. She didn't move. 

On the sit stay, she did go down toward the end, but it was a three minute sit so she would have passed novice easily.

My comfort during the obedience is that she is by far the youngest in this group. Now back to working on focus and heeling with a leash.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

We don't have many totally outdoor shows here, they are all in air conditioned buildings, or some in covered horse arenas during the winter. I've been in two trials that weren't covered in the 10 years I've been doing this, one on grass and one on tennis courts. Both clubs had buildings rented the next year.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

looks like another 'found' day .... Utility A around 8:30 and so foggy right now that I 'lost' my Towhee girl on first outing .. she was probably 20-30 feet away from me since she was by my side so quickly when I called her. Trial is about 1.5 hours away so ...


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Nugget and I just finished a short training session doing our heeling on the street in front of my home. Nugget is "up" this morning so his heeling was really nice, we didn't do a fig8 but he normally does this well except when he is in his " I don't feel like working mode" but today he in work mode. We then did articles 2x which he did very well other than after the first "find it" he needed a tap on his butt to remind him to move faster. Each time the article was in a different spot in the rough circle. After SD we moved to the backyard and did the ROF 2x , he left going for it on dead run , got it each time but the fronts weren't straight. Next the ROHJ done well only one turn no need for a second try. BJ also taken on first order but his fronts a little crooked . DJ was next both go- outs nice and each jump taken correctly on first order. With my help he got the fronts straight. Lastly we did the DR doing #2 first #1 next and #3 last, each glove was done very well with a good turn in place - sitting straight- leaving and taking the glove on my order and returning briskly with the only slight mistake being the small arc he takes returning on the #3 glove even the fronts were pretty good with my extra " front " order. We didn't do a DOR as I forgot to do it but that is an exercise Nugget excels at so no problem. It was a short 15-25 min.session but a very good one especially pleased with the DR as he really has become very solid with it even if it took over a year to " get it" .


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Took the boys training this morning. Here's a bit of Phoenix working on his heeling.


----------



## IndyBindy (Nov 4, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> Took the boys training this morning. Here's a bit of Phoenix working on his heeling.


Super duper cute!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I stopped raining long enough for the ground to dry a bit (pouring again now). So I set up a simple 4 jump box with 2 non winged jumps and 2 winged jumps.

Faelan, Towhee, Brady and I did some very simple front cross, 180s and pulling drills to start to teach Brady about multiple jumps and turns with full height jumps - it was quickly brought to my attention that I had not introduced winged jumps to Brady - I have now LOL He did not much care for them since I had to be handling farther away than he is (currently) used to - well that and I was moving laterally away to set up for front crosses or pulls.

And I realized that while I have done a good job of teaching Towhee front crosses ; Faelan not so much - protecting the bars became a habit when he didn't realize it was his responsibility to keep bars up - I will be addressing that huge hole since I can't always be close enough laterally for other handling techniques nor can I always rely on rear crosses when he needs say a super tight wrap - so FC training will be moved into the rotation.

Interesting how I have fallen into a pattern of avoiding front crosses with one dog - but am comfortable with all the other dogs.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

After cutting grass for the second time in less than a week I reversed the jumps from left to right and changed the BJ to along my fence giving Nugget a slightly different picture. We started with the ROF which the first one I got a refusal to pick it out of a depression in the grass . I threw it again this time he got it but his front was poor. Then the dumbbell was thrown over the BAR jump which was not a problem but again poor front. We then went and did the ROHJ which he did but again his front was off. GRR ! Two recalls both straight no drops today and they were fine even got a good front on one and both had good finish's . The DJ followed with two lovely straight reasonably fast go outs and each jump taken on order. Next we did the DR which used to be our biggest problem is fast becoming our best exercise which again other than the turn for #3 which wasn't good enough a flawless exercise even his NOT arcing on the #3 return. Three was followed by #2 then #1 all done very nicely and the fronts because I help were also straight. Scent Discrimination ( articles) not done today as I want them to cool off so I can take them to club tomorrow knowing then that there shouldn't be a problem. I have a second set which are exactly the same but the bag is pretty beat up and I'm too lazy to change them out besides I washed his gloves today and enough is enough after being chided by some of the ladies I train with about my DIRTY gloves. We did a decent signal exercise with the heeling being alright and any errors would be my fault as I don't seem to be able to walk well in grass but Nuggets down to a sit was a little slow obviously he was distracted by neighbor next door so we repeated the actual signal part and I also gave verbal commands along with signals . This worked well and the first time we did the stand with a hand signal he locked up very well which on occasion he will sit. The MSFE just perfect. Pretty good training session not perfect but definatly improvements he is coming along of course this is done in a totally familiar place and not the same as a trial setting but you got to be able to walk before you can run. 


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

A stunning day in CT - so I head on up to the trial (1.5 hours away) and get to park near the ring  Grass is soaked but we have an hour.

As the sun comes up and the day starts heating nicely, the grass dried and there are no bad shadows in the ring - perfect, right?

We step into the ring all connected and happy and walk to the other end to set-up and Faelan loses attention ... what? it is a beautiful day, a quiet ring although there is a lot of traffic. He does well enough until the BUMP on the left turn ....hmmm ... okay, things are not going that well. He fails his drop <sigh> he rarely to never fails his drop, the remainder of the signals were spot on. We keep going and he loses attention and starts to wander a bit at scent articles. Brings back the right articles but still. Glove #3, picture perfect, could not ask for better. MSFE again absolutely perfect. 1st Go & jump ... again perfect. 2nd Go Out wide to the right ... hmm the area he has been gravitating to. fail.

Next dog in the ring has us all gasping because ring clean up is called - oh no!! A beautiful working poodle whom I know has (we thought) fouled the ring. But wait !!! The judge is letting her continue? How odd is that. She fails multiple exercises. She comes out of the ring and we ask - what happened?

Turns out the set up spot, also near the article spot, had dog poo that nobody saw -- the judge walked the ring, the stewards walked the ring. Faelan must have thought I was going to set him up in dog poo!!

Judge was very disappointed that Faelan failed and mentioned he is such a nice working dog ...

But I doubt Faelan knows he failed - he knows I gave him a verbal on the drop. I haven't worked severe angles with him on the directed jumping either - something to incorporate but he honestly never has been that far out of position - my bad for not covering it. 

I had a major :doh::doh::doh: moment on my drive home. I had mentioned while chatting I needed to work my Faelan against a white back drop. On the way home I realized I am wearing .. you guessed it .. a white sweat shirt. Great dog, shame about the handler, right?

ETA: Early greenery in the bushes and trees against bright green grass. Add a bright blur cloudless sky with a bald eagle circling the field ...... stunning, stunning, stunning. It is days like today that remind me why the winters are tolerable


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Sharon Sorry you and Faelan didn't Q I've been there too but it don't make you feel any better after you've worked so hard to get to this point where an over-site causes a distraction that gets you a failed exercise. In Faelans defense though I wouldn't want to go down on a pile of poop either.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Last evening we received 1.76 inches of rain in about 2 1/2 hrs making my yard a pond which will be useless for training for at least several days till it drains away. The timing wasn't to bad as I have club training tonight and SCKC tomorrow at least we will be able to get some training in although not nearly as convenient but we will do what we can as Nugget is entered in a trial on Sun.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Monday May 12 2014 AM Training*

This morning after our hike I set up a partial ring in my back yard and set my timer. Taking full advantage of the dogs being fully warmed up by their hike LOL I like being able to get into the woods by 5:30am.

*Faelan:* Go Outs with Directed Jumping with baited gates. Heeling with signals – very nice. Go Outs again without jumping but my walking in to reward him. Moving Stand for exam (very nice). We closed our 5 minutes with slow heeling. We did not do gloves or scent articles since I wanted to focus on heeling and Go Outs.

*Brady:* I set up the Broad Jumps where the bar had been. We worked heeling – very short like 3-5 steps in a straight line with releases. Retrieve on flat – very nice. A few baited go outs without jumping him; he tends to anticipate the mark not waiting for his ‘away’ cue but boy does his head follow the line of my arm! so overall a good thing but I need to work with the anticipation – this was worked full distance this morning. Broad jump – he is doing the full broad jump with no prelim games but I will rotate the games in and out as I do for the other dogs. We went over our 5 minutes but I wanted to next do some ROHJ – he is not so sure of this whole going over the jump in both directions so work to do, I was needing to run up to the jump and tap it – I could lower the jump I suppose but I rarely train this with a jump set at 12 or 16 inches since I want my dogs to learn to trust that the bogeyman is not and never will be hiding behind the high jump and they can always trust if I send them it will be safe. Takes awhile sometimes because you just never know where that bogeyman might be and it is easier and safer to run around ; something I really don’t want my dogs learning to do!

*Towhee:* We started with the Broad Jumps, then a bit of heeling in a T pattern with halts but no changes of pace – she did well. Then we worked the ROF and she did beautifully once she realized she was supposed to watch the path of the dumbbell and not gaze adoringly at my face – following up with some Go Outs – I need to work her turn and sit more (will work separately) but her Go Outs (baited) were great. Then we played a few drop it games and she had her very first full distance drop in the recall itself – needs work but she was catching on. We also went over her 5 minutes because I wanted to get in a ROHJ followed by a bit more heeling.

Next I set all 4 dogs in a sit stay against the gating. I set the timer and put the jumps away, Then I disappeared into the house and watched for 1 ½ minutes. I went out to reward and then repeated the ‘STAY’ cue, pulled Casey out of the line and worked signals with him. I have never before worked one dog while the others were in a stay so I was very, very impressed. They got big rewards and Casey kind of loved the new game LOL The sit stay ended up being a little over 4 minutes.

Tonight, weather permitting, I will be working weaves and U shaped turns using pulls, front crosses and perhaps rear crosses. I also need to figure out my handling for ‘reverse turns’ which feel so wrong to me but do a fantastic job of letting the dog know to wrap into a backside followed by another wrap and through the gap – They are described as starting a FC following through the turn essentially into a blind cross while picking up your dog with the same hand to slip through the gap, but the results really cut down yardage and let the dog power through so I do want to get proficient at this handling method. Picture and elongated Figure 8 pattern with me being between the jumps if you will ….


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

so thinking of the above with Towhee - I need to help her understand that heads up attention is only required when my elbow is bent and my hand is against my mid section - Towhee's actions reminded me of a comment in another thread about how experienced teams failed right off the bat when they walked into the OB ring, set up and immediately had the ROF...

ETA: Noodling over ways to start teaching my Towhee this .... may use marking and gradually fade the signal.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Training at might club wasn't what I would have liked, Nugget was not in a really good work mode and didn't put out much effort to do a crisp clean job. He did articles and did get the correct ones although on the first effort he stopped looking for a few seconds but a look at me told him to get with it and he did but fronts tonight on any exercise requiring a front were non existent . His heeling was atrocious with little attention to me lagging and going wide and a couple slooow sits. Recall too weren't up to par not nearly as brisk as normal. Signal exercise and MSFE were alright but overall not too good a training session although while training a really terrible storm hit and the thunder was quite loud and the rain beating down on the metal roof didn't help. A couple dogs really freaked out but I don't think the storm had to much of a effect on his work , he was just in his " I don't feel like it mode". 


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning's sessions were good 

*Faelan:* Heads up slow starts for heeling. A few NRM needed. Slow about turns - good  Signals broken into distinct parts - very nice. Scent articles outside - perfect,

*Brady:* Heads up slow starts with a few perfect steps and then break out - very nice! Then scent articles which took quite a few minutes - I think it was his first time outside and we had to work them - both metal & leather but he did them so all is good.

*Towhee: *Heads up starts with slow heeling and slow about turns. She really is amazing  She loves to heel. Then we worked drop games and more introductions to the occasional drop after telling her OK from a distance sit - I have not incorporated the recall cue yet for the portion where she will be dropped.

*Casey:* Some heeling and signal recalls - he is so sweet LOL 

I finished up with a group sit that lasted about 4 minutes. First I ducked around the house for a moment, went back and rewarded, then walked around the house to check them from the driveway walked back around and the 3 minute timer was beeping so I went in to reward, walked back to standard position, returned and rewarded each dog & broke them out,

Good dogs - we worked through a few things but that's what training is all about right?


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

This mornings drop in training wasnt perfect but it was better than last night. BJ done well including f+ f the second time. ROF very nice with a good front twice out of three tries. DOR excellent and done with people heeling their dogs all around us and along side us very pleased good proofing today . Fig8 the second time done well after a couple corrections with leash the first time. 
Heeling a vast improvement over last night but still some mistakes but instead of lagging today he was forging. The articles were done alright after he was sent the second thru forth turn getting the leather the first time he seemed worried that he might be wrong but, after reassuring him he moved much faster and with a lot more confidence. The DR very nice as was the MSFE and signal exercise. Now the mistakes ----- going down on long sit which earned him a stiff correction and another try of 5 MINUTES 
This he was able to do but when I came back to within a couple feet of him he broke thinking another correction was coming his way which earned him another long sit but this time as I returned he got good boy good sit and he stayed as I returned. Go outs today not very good with a large arc on the first and the need of placing bait out a couple times. He did do the jumps on first order and the f+f weren't to bad. We seem to go from the valley to the top of the mountain every other training session , I wonder if it's his age and a lack of maturity or what because he is so inconsistent at times he works so well I think darn I should have entered him in a trial and our next session he NQ half the exercises .


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

@Nuggetsdad - I think its probably 'green dog' syndrome


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I should maybe be putting this in the field section but because Lexx is just starting I'll post here for the time being.

We had our field class last night. We worked on a little more obedience and then got into some honouring. We had one dog doing a recall while the other sat beside him/her waiting their turn. Lexx did well on both of his honours. His one recall was a little "iffy" (zoomies) but his second one was done well.

We then got into blowing the whistle and having them come into heel position. Lexx did very well with this with me using a hand signal.

Lastly we did some bumper work: take it, hold it and give. Well, he really didn't want any part of being forced to take the bumber and wouldn't take it on his own but did hold it when he got it in is mouth. This comes after some bumper work on Sunday night where his retrieves and deliver to hand were perfect. He really makes me want to pull my hair out some days!!!! 

Once again our instructor, who was also our obedience instructor, told me I have to start putting my foot down with him. He knows what he's doing but has his own agenda which isn't quite the same as mine. She said he's the kind of dog that if you give him an inch, he'll take a mile. So, I will have to start clamping down on him a bit if we plan on trialling anytime soon.

We had tracking Sunday. Never no issues with that. He loves it and performs well. 

Tomorrow night we have agility and then back to field on Thursday.

On a different note.........today is Lexx's 2nd birthday!!!! Seems like just a short while ago that we picked him up from the breeder. 

Just adding a picture of my handsome guy!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I got tied up in traffic so I cut my planned training to allow for the dogs eating & exercising before dark.

It was an agility night where for all the dogs I ran the same drills - the younger 3 at 20 inches and Casey at 10 inches although the table was higher.

Drill with 3 jumps to the table first on the left then the right. Focus on the forward focus & send and responsibility for keeping bars up - Faelan used a tug, Brady used garlic steak, Towhee used a tug and Casey used garlic steak. This is a basic drill but always good to practice and the spacing between the jumps forced the dogs to think about their set points on either jump 2 or jump 3.

After the jumping drill, we worked almost straight up 2 x 2 weaves with the entry at 6 o'Clock: worked noon, 2 and 4 and then 6 8 and 10 o'clock so harder enties with me being motionless: Faelan used a tossed tug, Brady and Towhee used garlic steak, Casey got to help me put them away 

Approximate setup :


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I was planning on giving the dogs the morning off so I could sleep in a bit (tonight I won't get home until after 10p since I have agility class).

They did get emergency recall & stay work when some freaking ATVers came through the woods - wonder what portion of the fencing they cut & broke this time? Honestly, I am unsure why they even sell the blasted things or dirt bikes since there is no legal place to ride the things in CT other than ** their own ** private property - not your neighbors, not the land conservation areas, not watershed property <sigh> Good news is the police now have ATVs to go after them with since they are such a problem.

Anyway all dogs but Towhee responded immediately - Towhee was head down eating her greens and had to be fetched up.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

>Sharon. Look at the bright side you got some free distraction and proofing in , at least 3 out of 4 were good so only Towhee needs a little more come-stay work. I do agree with you those thing shouldn't be legal to have and we don't have places for them either.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

That is so frustrating having those ATV folks break into your fence. Good thing your dogs have a great recall!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Grins - they cannot get through my yard anymore - cost my 10s of thousands but I have beautiful privacy fencing running along one side of my property and wrought iron fencing with locking gates running from my house to the privacy fencing on that side. No fencing is along the backside of my property or the other side. Now the clowns break through the fencing that runs street side. The neighbors who advertised the back trails have an inaccessible yard so they are safe and my fence prevents access through bad neighbors' yard as well (trespassers would come through my yard to head behind neighbors yard in into the woods). 

But yes, I could not even use my own yard because you never knew when dirt bikes, ATVers and even Jeeps & trucks would come roaring up the driveway and through my yard - heck they even ran over and destroyed our garden walls & fence. We've even had bands of snow mobilers coming through ... I wonder how these folks feel about people in their yards especially at 3 in the morning? 

Now my yard is safe,* my dogs are safe* and I don't have jerks roaring through my property at all hours and then complaining to me when I confront them that I have no right to stop them - hello ?? private property. 

I was just very surprised the ATVers got back into the club property at 6 o'clock in the morning and should have called my dogs in sooner but I was like -- no, must be something else right? LOL

The reason I need to wear club membership tags in plain sight at all times while back there is so police and club officials know I am legal to be there and I won't be arrested. But its such a shame since the ATVers etc have destroyed the trails, eroded the banks and made it dangerous in many locations even for the dogs - horses and mountain bikes can't use the trails any longer.

Bad neighbors have security cameras mounted everywhere so if anyone ever breaks my fencing I can tell the police to watch the footage


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Jacks had a very minor surgery earlier today (had a front lower incisor essentially break and it was apparently shattered going into his gums). So all of that was removed. He's back home and loaded on pain meds - but OK. 

I need to take Bertie out somewhere training today just to give him a good day. Poor little guy is super clingy and trying to figure out what is going on.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Feel better Jacks ... 

My guys had last night off since I just could not get anywhere with the traffic jams ... and then was aggravated so best not to train. I did do some video watching at baddogagility so I have a few ideas on more small space drills  

There is rain moving in so outdoor training will be limited; it looks like it will be pouring rain on Saturday morning so the match I was going to be practically driving by on my dog food run may be a no-go (it is outside) but I am hopeful it will clear by Sunday and may schedule an outdoor rental. One of the things I'd like to work on it the whole get outta town style of agility handling which means I need to stop babysitting my dogs and I need more level space than my yard offers. 



Megora said:


> Jacks had a very minor surgery earlier today (had a front lower incisor essentially break and it was apparently shattered going into his gums). So all of that was removed. He's back home and loaded on pain meds - but OK.
> 
> I need to take Bertie out somewhere training today just to give him a good day. Poor little guy is super clingy and trying to figure out what is going on.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Lexx had an awesome night at agility last night, aside from a little sniffing and wanting to eat the treats one of the other ladies dropped!

He is now up to 4 weave poles and seems to be catching on to this quite nicely.

We ran several sequences with 10 jumps/tunnels. Had to throw in a few rear crosses, arounds and even a blind cross. He did very well....the handler, not so much. He is very patient with me!!

The dogs are crated while the other dogs run their course. He sat in his crate with the door open and just watched nicely. He was a good boy!

Tonight is field class. Sunday we have tracking. Somewhere in there we will practice some obedience. I have to get him back doing scent articles.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Jacks looked so much better this morning. It had me shaken up to see him really out of it yesterday. And I couldn't tell if he was in pain (pacing and squeaking) or just not all there because of the anesthetic. This morning he was back to normal.  

Good thing too, because I went to conformation class last night and took advantage of seeing somebody who is a tracking judge (Maureen Foley) there with one of her dogs to swing over and ask if she could put me on a waiting list as far as classes for Jacks. It's a first step.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Phoenix is finally at the stage where he is doing "real" work and not just puppy stuff. He's a lot of fun.

I found a new great training treat - peanut butter cap'n crunch!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Sending Jacks healing thoughts!


----------



## IndyBindy (Nov 4, 2011)

Headed to a beginning field seminar this Sunday with the puppy! Can't wait, but wish I knew more about the sport....

Getting Indy's hips and back xrayed on Monday. Pretty afraid of what they'll find. He's been rested for over a week and he's still very ouchy, even with Adequan, tramadol, Metacam, etc on board. Ugh.,..


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

This morning articles were a bust the FIRST time with a slow leaving me and a very half hearted search for the leather which got me upset starting my morning like this sooo we did them 3x more both leather and metal with all eleven out there . No more slow leaving and now he worked till he found the correct one. I did some errands and when I returned as I was still upset with his game this morning I set out the other cold set of articles which he now did very nicely. Tonight at SCKC other than a refusal on the BJ the first attempt we had a very good training session. Heeling very good with only one crooked sit and once going wide which was quite nice because we did a lot of heeling work tonight. DOR one signal one verbal one straight recall excellent all. For some reason Nugget was nailing the fronts tonight more often than not. ROHJ beautiful done three times with I know it's hard to believe but two of three fronts straight and all of the finishes were straight too. Go-out both straight with only the first baited, and the jumps were taken correctly. DR done as good as it could be , this from a dog that took over a year to learn but learn he has done very well. ROF done 2x both nice good pickups and straight fast returns with decent fronts and finish's . MSFE this took a repeat as he took a couple steps actually three so on the second attempt I gave him a little smack with the palm of my hand on his nose and he locked up very nicely like he normally does. Sits and downs out of sight no problems done well. Nugget was UP tonight and it was ever so much more enjoyable for both of us me because things went well Nugget because a LOT of praise came his way to say nothing of all the treats.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Drop in training at the SCKC went very very nicely doing utility exercises this morning. Nugget was up and really worked for me doing all the exercises in utility and had it been a trial he would have scored a Q with a very nice score somewhere in the mid 190s .
However his open work would have been an NQ as on my returning to him on the 3 minute sit stay he broke and I'm thinking he thought I wasn't happy with him and a correction was coming which could not have been further from the truth. Nugget is very soft and is so attuned to watching me that the slightest expression on my face that's not a happy face will make him assume I'm upset with him. He can take a leash correction ( which he gets very few of) but a frown on my face even when it has nothing to do with him gets him unglued. A harsh tone of my voice does about the same to him at training yet at home when he is screwing up I could scream at him and give him all the dirty looks I want and he just keeps on for the most part doing what he was doing unless I physically go after him especially when he's in the yard making those CRATERS that he loves to dig or chasing Sadie my other golden and they are tearing up everything. 
If Nugget ever gets consistent especially with doing STRAIGHT F+F he will I believe be a much better than a average competitor , a little more maturity and experience will I hope bring this out of him. Today was still a very good training day and I'm hoping it will carry over to the trial tomorrow hopefully!


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Nuggets new taxi!<a href="http://s1158.photobucket.com/user/Nuggetsdad/media/2014-05/E4FDA5AC-A234-4766-9327-2BA8188D3118_zps6ugu580q.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1158.photobucket.com/albums/p615/Nuggetsdad/2014-05/E4FDA5AC-A234-4766-9327-2BA8188D3118_zps6ugu580q.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo E4FDA5AC-A234-4766-9327-2BA8188D3118_zps6ugu580q.jpg"/></a>


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Nuggets new taxi !<a href="http://s1158.photobucket.com/user/Nuggetsdad/media/2014-05/E4FDA5AC-A234-4766-9327-2BA8188D3118_zps6ugu580q.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1158.photobucket.com/albums/p615/Nuggetsdad/2014-05/E4FDA5AC-A234-4766-9327-2BA8188D3118_zps6ugu580q.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo E4FDA5AC-A234-4766-9327-2BA8188D3118_zps6ugu580q.jpg"/></a>


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Sorry for the last two posts . I was trying to post a pic of Nuggets new taxi a 2014 Chrysler town and country but it just won't upload anyway in a short time we will be leaving for the Paw Powers trial in Indiana[/http://i1158.photobucket.com/albu...tp://www.petguide.com/mobile]Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Just throwing this out there.

I am just returned from an awesome outdoor rental - obedience 1 hr and agility 1 hr. This was on a freshly cut lush lawn which did cause Faelan a few hiccups (Go Outs he tried following the lawn line, articles he had difficulty with leather) but..

Towhee & especially Brady, brought up and trained using Denise Fenzi, Susan Garrett, Daisy Peel, Linda Mecklenberg and Agility-U style of training snapped into work mode immediately. I am honestly amazed at how well Brady did maintaining focus and drive; I mean I could smell how sweet the grass was I can only imagine how it must have smelled rollable and delightful to the dogs. Not only in obedience but I was working distance into a pinwheel with a teeter as the 3rd obstacle followed by serps and threadles. The teeter's pivot point was much earlier than either of mine so we had a no stops but he was game to keep trying and I got perhaps 30 feet away from him on the teeter with my continuing movement as he learned to stick his contact. Even grabbing a glove along with a mouthful of grass cuttings was all part of the game for him.

I truly wish Faelan, Casey and especially Rowdy had grown up with this training style.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Nugget today under a fair but tough judge in the Open B class scored a 196 , he was a 1/2point out of the running for a run off for second with three dogs tying at 196 1/2 and the first place dog getting a 197. He looked good and did manage a couple fronts today but this is his major point losing area. I was a little worried about the BJ and the long sit but he did both well. His new taxi gave us 23.6 mpg and it only has 155 miles on it. Very good day today and I'm proud of the little guy especially knowing over half the exhibitors there today with several of the HEAVY HITTERS there . Eighteen dogs showed and Nugget was up there just a fudge off he is doing great . It's coming together!


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Congrats, Richard<: OTCH points?  

We were supposed to go to a fun match today, but had stuff I had to do this afternoon that nobody told me I had to do until this morning. >.< Probably a good thing since we haven't done a lot of training in the last week between thunderstorms and me worrying about Jacks. 

New week this week though.... 

Tomorrow = obedience class
Tuesday = Grooming seminar (I think - if I go). 
Weds = obedience class
Thursday = private lesson
Friday = driving to dog show LOL
Saturday = dog show + possibly Bertie in rally unless I chicken out (I may chicken out if I have a bad feeling after obedience classes). 

So busy week....


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

>Kate as I understand it a dog must have his UD to acquire OTCH points and has to get a placement and then depending on the number of dogs shown the number of points are awarded. Nugget got fifth , close but no cigar . I don't have plans to enter him in utility till the fall , but if what he did in training yesterday is any indication, he will get his UD in three or four shows but he needs to do this at different venues. I may however enter him in some of those new pre whatever class's just for experience but right now I'm just kinda basking in the nice job done today. 


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Nuggetsdad said:


> Very good day today and I'm proud of the little guy especially knowing over half the exhibitors there today with several of the HEAVY HITTERS there . Eighteen dogs showed and Nugget was up there just a fudge off he is doing great . It's coming together!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App[/color





Congratulations, great job!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congrats 




Nuggetsdad said:


> Nugget today under a fair but tough judge in the Open B class scored a 196 , he was a 1/2point out of the running for a run off for second with three dogs tying at 196 1/2 and the first place dog getting a 197. He looked good and did manage a couple fronts today but this is his major point losing area. I was a little worried about the BJ and the long sit but he did both well. His new taxi gave us 23.6 mpg and it only has 155 miles on it. Very good day today and I'm proud of the little guy especially knowing over half the exhibitors there today with several of the HEAVY HITTERS there . Eighteen dogs showed and Nugget was up there just a fudge off he is doing great . It's coming together!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

We have been working on training in public places quite a bit, and have been doing a good job. Saturday we went to a Show N Go, which is often hard for us to get to. We did 2 novice and an open run. Although the open wasn't a true open, since we didn't do any off leash, it was a straight recall, and I stayed insight for the stays. Our training where ever we've been to recently has been pretty good, and since we've been to a few Show N Go's, I wasn't nervous. (Which is improvement on my part  ) That being said, it wasn't the best day. I've been going over things a lot to try and figure out what the difference was between Saturday and our regular training that makes things difficult. Our first Novice run started about 20 minutes after we got inside the location. Heal on leash was bad, focus wise. No sitting, ect, just bad. Then we get to the figure 8. Finley would not sit. She's standing there at my left, but giving me no attention and basically looks like she doesn't have a clue as to what I want her to do. She's never perfect, far from it probably, but this complete refusal was something I've never experienced with her. Sooo, I asked to leave the ring. All I could think was maybe she needs to use the bathroom. Everyone was nice, no problem, we step out, a few minutes and she doesn't do a thing. Back in to try again, we finished the figure 8 and did a stand for exam, and then we were out of time. 

Next novice run, which was probably anther 20 minutes later was somewhat better, but not as good as we have done in the past. Then we did stays. Very proud of her on those. An aussie 2 dogs over from her got up and walked right over to Finley and began smelling her up and down. Finley gave me a look as if to ask if this is a test, but she didn't move. Dogs on each side of her moved as the owner of the aussie came to drag the aussie away from Finley, but she didn't budge. Down stay was next. All dogs were in position, owners walk away, I turned around and here comes the Aussie again. Right to Finley, who again didn't move. This time the owner took the Aussie and left the ring. Anyhow, her stays were spot on . 

At this point we have about an hour until our open run. I take her outside again and she immediately used the bathroom, & had time to relax a bit before open. The open run was better than the 2 novice runs.
By the time the open stays came she closed her eyes on the down stay. I was happy to see she was relaxed...at the trial back in Feb she panted a lot and looked back and forth through the stays. She managed them, but was stressed which made that 1 minute sit stay seem to last forever. 

This was a place we hadn't been to before, and despite the GPS we got twisted around and got there later than I wanted to. We were in the car for almost 2 hours and then the rushing to get situated after we got there didn't help. We left our house at 6:30 in the morning. Finley would stay in bed til 9 every day if she could. When she does get up, she has no interest in going outside until she's eaten and been up for 45 minutes to an hour. Bottom line I think the poor performance was a combination of things but we still had fun. Two of our classmates were there, it was fun to spend time with them outside of class. 

This week we have class Monday.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning was all about Go Outs and Directed Jumping - all 4 dogs in the back yard. That took about 1/2 hour 

ETA: And if anyone is feeling the need for a chuckle, I used Redi-Whip on the stanchion. Did even 1 of the 4 dogs notice? Nope!!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

I used a beef hot dog stuck on the ring stanchion last week and Nugget could smell it but couldn't find it so I had to finally point it out at about 6 inches from his nose.
We did articles this morning but his leaving my side was as slow as molasses in Jan. The first time so the second turn he got his butt tap to get him going which did the trick and woke him up . He worked the pile very nicely each of the four times sent and did get and return to me with the correct one each time. The leather one seems to be a little more of a problem for him as it has it's own smell so that's the one he is sent for first. After the first successful find it seems the rest is a piece of cake no matter how many turns he gets to do.
Training at my club tonight where I'm planning to work go- outs - signal exercise- DR and F+F . His fronts right now need attention more than anything so we will do a bunch , they are improving but still aren't good enough.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Took Flip and Phoenix to a show n go yesterday. We'll be going to several more in the next couple of months - almost all of the summer trials around here have them on Friday and sometimes Saturday night. 

Tonight I started the very first lesson on starting an about turn with Phoenix. Not actually doing about turns, just some foundation work to introduce the technical aspects of it to him.

Last day of school for the kids is in two and a half days! That's means soon I'll have extra training time. I plan to start serious utility training soon. By the end of the summer he should have a good foundation in all the utility exercises. I'll also continue to train tracking with him when I have a chance. And I'm taking both boys to some field training group sessions while I'm out of school.

Summers are awesome


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Only Bertie at class this week. Jacks had the day off for a good reason (more on that in the rimadyl thread). 

This was a very loose obedience class. Since there were only 4-5 of us in the class, I did off leash heeling with Bertie. And he did pretty darn good.  

Probably the nicest compliment I received during figure 8 was that even when the teacher had me putting my hand to my midsection instead of at my hip, Bertie actually showed he knows what he's doing and maintained heel position. 

She had me doing a kick-back stand for SFE - and I remembered why I just have him step into a stand and take that extra moment to move up to heel position. Bertie's kickback stand position leaves much to be desired as far as awkward foot placement. >.< 

Fronts were solid, but his drop on recall - he apparently forgot that my hand signal + down command means DROP NOW. I did a lot of drop drills instead of anything else... and suddenly it was time for stays. ! His stays were solid.

Rally class - we did an excellent run and then an advanced run. The excellent run was off leash, simply because a lot of the signs are geared for off leash work. Advanced, I kept his leash on and used the run to gauge if he is ready to show. Meant no treats and only praise-parties. The result was me thinking pretty seriously that he's ready. 

I think I'll just see by next weekend whether I still have that confidence about taking him out there. 

Anyway. Last Monday class before fall.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning was all about Faelan, training wise. We ran late on our hike and I needed to get back to one of Towhee pups owners - he needed info for the Morris study. The other dogs were quite upset no training for them 

With Faelan we played some heeling games, did a few sets of interrupted signals, scent Articles with the pile being about 10 feet in diameter, then some fronts and finishes. He did well


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Class last night went exceptionally well. After the open jumps and retrieves Finley and I did a novice run-through so the instructor and our classmates could critique. The instructor discussed everything from entering the ring to moving from one exercise to the other, with various questions from our group. She's going to start doing this with a different dog each week between open and novice practice. There's not enough time for all of us to do it each week, but we'll still definitely benefit by watching others. 

I was very happy with Finley's focus, which led to a great run. In trying to think about what is making the difference in her performance from say the show N go over the weekend and last night, I think my confidence level is different at school and where ever we're practicing then it was over the weekend. I mean, walking through the pet store and Lowes and us doing our thing is different then doing it in a ring with a judge even if it is just a show n go. 

I know last night when I gave a command (and I think in training in general) I sound like I mean business, not harsh or mean but matter of fact and confident. I also do a better job of focusing on Finley, and sort of forgetting what else is around. In training I feel like we're "in the zone". If I want her to tune out other things, I need to do the same and hold up my end of the partnership. Just some reflections I had driving home last night.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

MaureenM said:


> I was very happy with Finley's focus, which led to a great run. In trying to think about what is making the difference in her performance from say the show N go over the weekend and last night, I think my confidence level is different at school and where ever we're practicing then it was over the weekend. I mean, walking through the pet store and Lowes and us doing our thing is different then doing it in a ring with a judge even if it is just a show n go.
> 
> I know last night when I gave a command (and I think in training in general) I sound like I mean business, not harsh or mean but matter of fact and confident. I also do a better job of focusing on Finley, and sort of forgetting what else is around. In training I feel like we're "in the zone". If I want her to tune out other things, I need to do the same and hold up my end of the partnership. Just some reflections I had driving home last night.


I think you're onto something. The dogs are very sensitive to our tone of voice and body language and the stress of being in the ring can affect that.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Congrats on the Q, Nugget! Your new ride is styling, no wonder your getting those green ribbons!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

This morning at drop in training Nuggets open work was decent . He was not really UP like over the weekend but not a lazy boy either. He did everything on the first order without any refusals and he was trying to give straights fronts but his success ratio wasnt very high because the dumbbell taking wild bounces to either side even though I try hard to keep it straight the matting is that thick spongey type that interlocks and the dumbbells pretty much go wherever forcing a dog any dog to arc to retrieve it and therefore at best return on a angle and in Nuggets case he just doesn't get his butt straight enough. After the open work our turn in the utility ring came and again it would have been a decent qualifying score but not as good a job as he did Sat. We did articles 2x because the first time a leather #6 was the one to get and he did get it but his slow leaving forced me to do articles a second complete time which did get him a tap on his butt which let him know to MOVE OUT DOUBLE TIME which this reminder got the desired effect. The DR was very nice leaving - taking the correct glove- returning and giving me some good fronts ( it does occur occasionally ) . Signal exercise pretty nice minor flaws on the heel free part but I'm thinking my fault . MSFE just plain good and the DJ exercise done well good go outs no bait used jumps taken clean and correctly . We had a few minutes so we practiced cross ring go outs from 10ft with bait then halfway then all the way cross ring all baited all straight all fast. Nugget loves his treats. Last night at club was also a good session.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

The Zs. You are so right in dogs being sensitive to our voices Nugget sure is !


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am starting to read and apply a zen based mental management system  for handling my thoughts and ring nerves.

Tonights session with the dogs was outside on the driveway after I returned from work and before they ate. Their treats were a combination of cheese and Goldfish crackers. I put 3 white paper plates in the glove positions.

Each dog in turn:

Heads up heeling starts by the plates. Followed by right turns, come fores and a finish or 2.

Marking with pivots to plate #1 & plate #3. 2 separate crieria a) attention on me for the pivot and halting in heel position. b) Heads down and following my line for the mark sending the dog to the plate when they marked and locked. 

Downs from a distance: Faelan did signals with a few sits with a tossed treat for resetting. Brady had the drop it game. Towhee had the 'get-it get-it get-it down' game and we skipped this portion for Casey so he didn't have to drop on blacktop.

Then we practiced recalls with fronts going across the diagonal ; distance probably 70 feet that way. Brady started fronting short so mental note to self - get out his platforms next time.

I was fairly good about maintaining criteria; resets for not perfect, verbal praise and pets/thumps for incorrect but them correcting themselves and treats for perfect 

Issues of note
Faelan tends to drop his head at step 6 of heeling so I need to build duration; it is just a quick drop but again I need to work on that.

Towhee started head swinging on the marks once her head was down - she marked but did not lock. She is also taking steps on the drop if she is moving quickly - she is progressing nicely but I need to work the distance and her speed coming in to me separately.

Brady needs more front work & games.

Overall I was pleased with the sessions ... good dogs. Now they have been fed and exercised so time to review a few things 

I have pretty much decided to skip my agility trials with Faelan this weekend and 

Go to an obedience match on Saturday
Have an obedience rental on Sunday
Have a combined rental on Monday and hopefully go to a puppy party as well.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

After drop in training I came home cut my lawn including rearranging the jumps and re- staking them in the ground in anticipation of finally after the yard dried up doing some training at home but Mother Nature had other ideas and it poured over night. I did manage a couple go outs this morning and f+f and the signal exercise which this morning he sat when he should have remained standing and this had to be repeated. We also did a front from the dropped position and Nugget nailed it. I'm sending in a entry for graduate open this morning I've never been entered in this class before so it should be fun .


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Was really pleased with the training today. Just Bertie... Jacks stayed home just to make sure he's feeling a lot better before I ask him to jump or do anything strenuous. I think that will be soon since he's been a little naughty the last couple days....  

Mostly focused on set ups and more formal handling to see how he'd do. Got lots of nice heeling - he definitely has pace changes and set ups. Sits are a little slow, but I'm pleased that he's figuring out that I expect him to sit vs stacking himself and looking purty. 

Fronts - did lots of motivational fronts because he was anticipating the drop (I drilled the other day). Lots of random treat tosses the moment I saw him moving at a good clip. Random fronts. No finishes. 

Stays were rock solid. 

And basically that was it. Primarily a confidence building class for me, because while I see where Bertie needs a little (lot) more polishing and cleaning up, I appreciate the advances that he has made in a short period of time. 

I still am leaning somewhat towards keeping him out of the rally ring on Saturday because I haven't consistently worked without treats on my person and I still think that is a MUST before showing.... but depends on my mood on Saturday I guess. If he's "on"....


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Last night we worked Go-Outs and primarily straight line heeling - all dogs.

Faelan had directed jumping as well with a few signals.

Brady & Towhee had some about turn proofing where I stopped at various points within the about to work with their heel position. Brady continued the about turn without me the first time I halted 3/4 of the way through LOL

Casey had me running!! I set the go outs & jumps going up the incline and he went OVER the jump and got caught up in the jump rather than going out!! He's okay but boy did I move to get him off that jump - scary!! Next time I'll lower the jumps even if I don't plan on jumping him


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

This early morning training ( 4:00am) is really working well. We did articles two times each with great results . Nugget is in a UP, mode and his turns in place brisk with straight sits along my side, his leaving after getting my hand scent was quick and he worked the pile with 11 articles out there without stopping found the correct one each time and returned to me with a straight front 3 of 4 times. We did a shortened signal exercise and it was done well with attention and even though it's a choppy pattern in the house it was done very well with the signal part correctly done albeit not a really straight front. We practiced a few turns in place and the turn to the left is getting much better and those that I use for glove 1and2 turning right very nice . He turns well with me and sits straight although I must keep telling him to sit as he is a little slower sitting than what I like. From the dropped position two recalls and fronts were done and this morning he nailed both fronts. Could his fronts FINALLY becoming around. Lastly we did three short go outs which were done without bait but given rewards after completion. Two were really nice the other he cut about 2 ft.short of where I want him to turn and sit on my order, but not bad as all were straight. After my morning errands are finished and if the grass is dry enough we will do all of the open exercises and DJ exercise, if it's still too wet we will go to SCKC training tonight. 


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

It is raining in CT so we worked inside, building drive and accuracy for fronts and finishes. Stinky garlicy meatballs tossed from the dining room onto the kitchen floor to drive them away from me and running back to slam into front position to either the F&F PVC box (Faelan and Towhee) or the fronting platform (Brady and Casey) had Brady actually whimpering with excitement in front position LOL

I then used dumbbell tosses and fronts with that followed by finishes with my holding the dumbbell.

It was a fun morning 

The F&F box is a bit of a tight fit for Faelan so he really needs to think about butt and foot placement - Brady will being transitioned from the platform to the F&F box at some point most likely but right now it is such a blast training fronts with him that I am sticking with the platform which gives him a few extra inches lengthwise.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Quick update on Lexx's activities.

Last Sunday was tracking. Nice long track with turns; going from grass to pavement to gravel. No issues...he did great!! A number of cats sitting in their front yards didn't even throw him off.

I took him to the building on Monday as it was raining here. We worked on various obedience exercises. Heeling, figure 8s, recalls, go outs, directed jumping, ROF, ROHJ and signals. The only thing he did incorrectly was go around the high jump on the first dumbbell throw. He looked at me with his big brown eyes as if to say "I know I did it wrong, mommy". The second time around, he did it correctly. He did very well and seemed to be very focused. 

To end our session, we threw in some whistle sits and retrieves with his bumpers. No issues there at all. 

The one thing I'm noticing, however, is when we're doing exercises like the dumbbell retrieve or seek back with the glove, he is wanting to come to my left side rather than come to front. When doing field work, I use my left arm to signal him to come to heel position. I'm going to have to work at differentiating these.

Field class on Monday was good. We worked some more on honouring; taking it; holding and releasing as well as moving with the bumper in his mouth. Also had a short lecture after class on the e-collar. I believe after next week, the dogs hit the water and get introduced to birds. 

Agility last night.....awesome! Worked on courses and handling. He lost a little focus because something smelled really good in the dirt but for the most part, he did really well. I had him sit outside of his crate again while the other dogs ran. He was very well behaved. He didn't move until I gave him the "okay". 

Next week is our last agility class at the barn. For the month of June we will be working out of one of the instructor's backyard doing contacts. Then we will break for the summer.

Tonight is field class and Sunday is tracking.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Hurrah!!!! Happy, happy, joy, joy. Stalking a sign in page has it advantages    

I am subscribed to the Denise Fenzi Advanced Heeling & Problem Solving online course ...


Happy, Happy, Joy, Joy. Now to decide which dog 


ETA: 3 minutes later the working slots are filled and enrolling is closed (other slots still open)


----------



## IndyBindy (Nov 4, 2011)

I think Indy is retired..... His most recent vet appt pretty much confirmed this although we are still going to get an opinion from our rehab vet. I'm pretty upset about it. Working him is like slipping on comfy shoes. Just feels good because we are so in sync. He just turned 5... blah. 

Puppy is good, so very fun and energetic. We attended a field seminar which he handled like a pro. It's pretty amazing what good breeding brings to the table in the way of natural talent and desire.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry your Indy may need to retire. 

Can you maybe do rally? The jumps are much lower and he could still be worked.



IndyBindy said:


> I think Indy is retired..... His most recent vet appt pretty much confirmed this although we are still going to get an opinion from our rehab vet. I'm pretty upset about it. Working him is like slipping on comfy shoes. Just feels good because we are so in sync. He just turned 5... blah.
> 
> Puppy is good, so very fun and energetic. We attended a field seminar which he handled like a pro. It's pretty amazing what good breeding brings to the table in the way of natural talent and desire.


----------



## IndyBindy (Nov 4, 2011)

He has his RE. I might pursue the RAE but I'm undecided. That is after some rehab. He's lost muscle recently and moves unevenly. If he was just a pet I don't think I'd even notice. We are throwing all sorts of therapies at him, hoping to find THE thing that makes him more comfortable. 

Thanks for the good thoughts. Love this big black dog...


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Indy Bindy I'm sorry to read you may have to retire your dog but if it's in his best interest do-it,several years ago I had a female who had 95 OTCH points and all three wins but came up with a front shoulder injury and I retired her and to this day have NEVER regretted that decision . She lived to be almost 16 years old and a title in the big picture don't mean a thing compared to having a loving companion that just lives to be with you.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Very sorry to hear about your dog Indy Bindy. He sounds wonderful. Thinking positive thoughts that you'll find the therapy that works.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@Indy.... I was very sorry to see that xray.  Hope whatever decision you guys make, you'll never look back. My one vet told me something years ago when I saw Jacks' xrays - keeping him active and even doing jumps and agility even would be fine for him, as long as I paid attention and looked for any signs of him having a problem. That's part of the reason why I've backed off of actually doing regular Open with him. Though that's not so much because of his hips, but after he injured his back/pelvis (Bertie ramming through him). This past years or so, I have not been able to get him to jump higher than 16" without him struggling. And I reached a point where I didn't want to. It isn't even necessary since we have Pre-Open now and you can have your large dogs jumping only 12" or whatever. 

Anyway - my very best.  

@class tonight - 

This was private class and possibly the last one in a month or so. Thoughts and prayers for the lady teaching us who has a health issue she needs to take care of....  

Bertie did wonderful - had me feeling very proud of him. No heeling tonight. Just retrieves, jumps, go-outs, directed jumping, pivot work and gloves. And I have a lot to work on (left pivots without the hand WAY out). Was happy to see him literally THINKING out there with the directed jumping - and doing it. And he was totally showing off with the go-outs.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Early this morning we did articles leather and metal 2x each , and Nugget did them well with brisk returns and straight fronts on three of them . His first departure from my side again needed a butt tap to get him to go briskly but after that the rest were fine. He is really solid now on this exercise with only a minor mistake occasionally . A little later this morning after the dew dries up we will again practice in our yard . Our weather has finally turned the corner and it's nice and the temp.is about perfect for training outside . A week from Sunday I've entered Nugget in Open B at the Fox River Valley KC. HOPING WE CAN GET A COUPLE STRAIGHT F+F and get a little improvement, we shall see as we battle the ongoing f+f war.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Today even though it was in our yard training was a lot of fun for me. Nugget impressed me as we did our heeling out in the street it was pretty clean. We didn't do the fig8'cause I was to lazy to put my cones out but he normally does a very good job on the fig8. After that we went in the backyard were we did the ROF 2x which he did well including fronts. Then a straight recall followed by a DOR both well executed today. After this the ROHJ 2x and his front wasn't great so the second time I helped and he then nailed it. The BJ 2x neither had a straight front but he took the jumps on first order and this open exercise has been his bugaboo so I don't ever make corrections on it unless he refuses to jump. The open exercises were followed by all utility exercises except for scent discrimination which was done nicely yesterday. Again it was a very very nice performance on Nuggets part other than some going wide and forging on the signal exercise and by the time we did this he was panting pretty good from go-outs and the bar and high jump repetitions. The DR was very nicely executed with brisk leaving my side accuracy in getting each glove and brisk returns plus a bonus today of only a very small arc on the #3 glove and his nailing 2of 3 fronts without help. His MSFE well done. Today Nugget was really up and it became a better than average training session and I bought him a stretchable tug toy that he absolutely loves and we had some fun throwing and retrieving it of course the only way he responded to the OUT order was to offer a treat each time and he gives it up knowing I'm going to throw it again.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

A few issues showed up at a match yesterday that will be the focus of today's rental.

Faelan: the judge incorrectly told me Faelan had the wrong leather article and rather than trusting my dog I sent him back to the pile. Bad handler. He also had a no sit on the 1st halt with signals so I need to do some practicing on come up sits and my footwork.

Towhee: needs self control when it comes to her dumbbell being in someone else's hands and walking across the ring from her and also finishing around me with stewards right behind us (within a foot) and next to a table containing food and the open gate - perhaps too many options? whatever I need to break it down for her. I will need to work the finish using food bowls and maybe toys - the dumbbell issues will need some creativity - maybe throwing her dumbbell and then cuing 'heel' with a setup to another exercise?

Brady & Casey will also be going  hopefully the rain will hold off.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Well, we certainly had an intense session LOL Not quite 2 hours with the younger 3 dogs and Casey got to go for a few short strolls. A beautiful day to be training in a lush freshly mowed field.

Today was proofing day and I got nowhere near as much done as I wanted (I extended tomorrow's rental LOL) but we accomplished a LOT!

Faelan 1st session. The jumps and gating were set up as normal with his plexi rod between the center gating. I tossed a dozen or so toys throughout the field. We started with heeling, come up sits, and some drop signals intermixed. We then moved to go-outs ---- hmmmm ---- honestly I am unsure now if he truly knows what Go Out means; he'd start out and spot a toy and veer off line. No, reset & try again. He'd get beyond those toys and the jumps and spot a different toy. We probably finished with 3 solid Go Outs.

Towhee was next and she did fairly well with leaving the toys alone but her focus was not 100%. We then did a few recalls which were very nice. Next up were finishes - again nice (see next session tho) and we finished with ROHJ which were really very nice.

Brady did awesome. He's not really toy motivated though so ... We did some heeling - very very good until we got to corners with piles of fresh clippings; we worked through that. Then a few recalls which were spot on, interspersed with my returning and rewarding the wait. Then a few ROHJ - the first of which was an epic fail but following ones were nice.

Then I switched things up. The jumps were place about 4 feet apart, toys and dumbbells were tossed around while setting up and a covered bowl with yummy treats (liverwurst, smelly cheese, coated chicken) was set near the ring gate. Faelan did very very nice the 1st Go Out and then things had to be worked - a lot!! We ended with a few jumps and recalls. He kept thinking the jumps should be taken on the way out after the first nice Go Out. 

Towhee was next and her heeling was actually very nice - we have worked zen bowl and heeling with her. Then I set her up where she had to finish behind me with the bowl close by ... <sigh> ... we worked it. Then I moved over to the other side of the ring, still on the side with the bowl, I tossed her dumbbell. She looked at my, her dumbbell and headed straight for thr bowl. Reset and tossed again - she went out to the DB picked it up and headed for the bowl - better but still no. Next toss she fronted with the DB and spit it out to head to the bowl - have I ever mentioned that girl has a decidedly independent nature?? Finally I got 2 beautiful retrieves LOL

Brady went next and I had placed the dumbbell fairly close to the bowl. We did some heeling where he had to be reset a few times - the head was up but no-one was home and I expect way better from him. When I was happy with his heeling we went over to practice finishes - oyyy he too had issues but I believe his were more based on having to go by his dumbbell that the food bowl although both were tough. We worked through that fairly quickly,

I also worked on moving between exercises under control and on a loose prance.

After exiting the ring each time, we snuggled and then each dog was released for water, pottying and some walking.

A tough session for sure but hopefully productive for their future competitions.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Yesterday training went ok as we did almost all exercises in both open and utility but I didn't think it was done with as much accuracy as the previous morning with the exception of the BJ which was only done once but he absolutely nailed it . This morning in my kitchen we ATTEMPTED to do articles correctly, it didn't happen as the first a leather was overrun twice and Nugget had to be told to find it again. He reverted back to I'll just grab something and get my treat but it didn't fly so his third attempt was a success . We then did metal and repeated with both all were then done correctly. The fronts this morning were 5 of 6 straight , he does for some reason do a better more accurate job on the articles.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

It is supposed to be a very warm day today (mid 80s) so I will not be attending the puppy party prior to my rental since I do not want the dogs waiting in the Xterra for that long - due to the expected heat I have also switched the agility hour prior to obedience so both hours will be obedience. Casey will be staying at home as well. 

Yesterday I left the rental slightly early due to heat (the dogs were fine but I was getting too ***** with sweat). So today I will hopefully be joined during the 2nd hour and we will do some run thru type scenarios while my rough plans for the 1st hour will include Scent Articles, Figure 8, Signals and Recalls.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Awesome session  Thank you Boomers Dawn for joining me and helping me proof Faelan's signals and Towhee for human interaction distraction work 

While searching for something easily tossed, highly visible and not able to hurt my dogs if I threw really badly, I remembered a kiddie bowling set - perfect  White, perfectly shaped to hold in the hand, soft enough to not risk the dogs and yet heavy enough to throw accurately while tossing to proof articles, retrieves and even heeling 

Boomer's Dawn also looked like she was having a blast juggling them and the gloves as well while working on distractions 

I also delivered cues and/or signals while sitting in a chair, held front positions a really long time etc


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

It was a blast actin' a fool.

No one at our house is working on any formal obedience, just what's needed day to day. We went to a puppy party today, Dee Dee played with some other dogs then retrieved a bumper a few times. 

Then we went to rental and did focus. Dee Dee focused on me in the great outdoors in a new place with lots of interesting stuff and cool people there! Then we did some rally moves with treats. We had an amazing day together.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

My dogs were worked and proofed hard this past weekend so this morning they got to have easy-peasy sessions after our hike 

*Faelan* straight up articles (perfect) and signals where I was again watching for actual forward movement - very nice.

*Towhee* heeling and drop games

*Brady *heeling and recall games

*Casey* free treats for being himself !


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Went to drop in training at SCKC and I have to admit I've had far far better sessions with Nugget than today's poor job. We started with articles which the first one he WALKED to the pile but got correct one then the second one which was metal I gave him a good tap on his buTt which got him moving faster but upon arriving at the pile he decided to sniff the floor first then he located and brought the correct one and gave a good front. Because I wasn't happy with either one for one reason or the other we did them again only this time he knew I wasn't happy so he ran out and just didn't really work the pile and picked up and brought the WRONG one so he needed to be sent again. Then he finally on the metal again did it right leaving briskly searching and returning with the correct article. We then did the signal exercise and his heeling was sloppy going wide and not being very attentive, also a crooked sit. The signals themselves he did correctly but the first time we did them he looked away from me and I needed to yell WATCH ME the second time was better but you don't get a second try at a trial. Then DR he did pretty well on all three gloves. The MSFE an extra step before the lockup and this too had to be repeated. The DJ was done but it also was flawed with poor go-outs the first a little short of what I want the second off to my left about 3ft.the jumps were each taken correctly. 
Now the open ring , the BJ was done well with good f+f 2x. The ROHJ not to shabby but help was needed for the fronts. DOR done 4x very nice with a fifth straight recall at the end the fronts about 50-50. ROF slow going to dumbbell but a good butt tap fixed this. Finally at the end of training we do group s+d and my knucklehead today after having done these so many many times decided I was mad at him and he was going to get a correction so as I got to within 5-6 ft.of him he broke. This did get him a correction and instead of a long down I reset him for a 5 min.long sit and don't you know as I came back in the ring he again broke and tried to leave the ring. He again 2x more was set up on a long sit and when I returned he was told repeatedly to stay which he did. I know he wasn't up today and was in his lazy I don't feel like it mode but TOO BAD there are lots of days I don't feel like doing things like playing with him or buying him toys or cleaning the yard up after him or giving belly rubs or brushing him out or a host of other things that are beneficial to and for him so his doing what I want from him for a short time when we train is not asking too much from him.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning was for sit stays - both in sight and out of sight; apparently their outside water bucket being filled while I was out of sight was a huge draw on the first round. Next thing I know I had 3 very pleased looking goldens (Casey stayed) greeting me at the dog yard gate. They found me -- oh joy LOL

So they got to practice again, this time with no water bucket since in fairness we had just finished our hike, they had not yet been inside to drink from that water bowl and they were not ready for that type of unintended proofing.


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Finally back after a long break from training. Had to get that whole graduating from college thing over with! This past weekend we had hunting training where we did water work which was a BLAST. Both boys love to swim so I was hopeful we'd actually see the retriever in Oliver. He has yet to retrieve in a field at hunting training. Well we has so much success!! He couldn't handle any long throws. Not sure if it was confidence or what, he'd swim part way and turn around. But 10-15 maybe even 20 yards and he retrieved all of them. Ears perked up with interest. So I am very very pleased. He did probably 10 retrieves. Maybe there is hope for the little guy. At one point we were on some rocks where the dogs had to jump in, they couldn't just wade into the water. Oliver was so nervous - paws were wide open, claws out. He was too scared to jump in. I thought I was going to have to go swimming with him just to get him in. Once he figured it out he was jumping in after that. Scaredy dog :.

Bernie rocked it . He's got quite the entry into the water. No matter where we are, whatever land we're on is Bernie's imaginary dock. He sprints it and hurdles himself off of it. No wading in. He propels himself in. Its so fun to watch. But then he tries to get to the bumper so fast that he doesn't swim very well all the time and splashes a lot. So we need to work on his swimming... He did some 100-200 yard retrieves in the water. His line manners need work. He returns to heel very nice and waits to shake until after he delivers the bumper which Im very happy about. But it takes us eons to get to the line. I was really hoping we'd be ready for the June hunt tests and hunting and drive wise Bernie totally is, but obedience wise I just don't know. I don't know how strict the judges are about that stuff. We still have some time, but I didn't get to do any training this month where we could have made a lot of progress. There's no rush so I'd rather just wait until he's ready. 

Today I did table work with Oliver. All I'm doing is putting the bumper in front of his face and every time he reaches for it a ton of praise and treats. I had a whole assortment of treats of different values so I could treat according to his reaction. Today he was a superstar and each grab was more enthusiastic than the last. I need to build more value in the retrieve and teach Oliver that the retrieve isn't optional. 

Oliver's going back to Manners class because he's a brat  and Bernie's starting up Field class again which is inside where we'll work on ground work and handling for field. He'll need all of that for when he gets to Senior. Not sure when that'll be, but I know we have our work cut out for us so better to start drilling it in now!

So good to be back training the boys. Wish I didn't have to start my job.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Nugget did his articles 2x each this morning getting every one correctly but still leaving at a slower pace than what I want. He left at a slow trot but I don't think it was so slow as to be a scoreable flaw. No butt taps today but tomorrow if he leaves at this pace when SD is done he will get one. After it becomes light out we will go out in my yard and do our jumping practice and work fronts on the ROF and ROHJ which do need help most of the time. This evening training at SCKC.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Last night Nuggets training could have gone better but at least he did not break on the long s+d. He did however refuse the BJ on the first attempt. His go- outs were lousy none that would have been an NQ but they sure would have lost a ton of points. Heeling was ok and so were his DOR but not quite as fast as he normally does. The DR the exercise that took over a year to " get it" was the best exercise he did which after all the effort put into this one exercise was gratifying to get these results with. His fronts again with help good without not so much. Today I need a day off from training as I sometimes get impatient and get aggravated when the results aren't what I want so its a break day and Nugget and I will go play frisbee and play with his new tug toy. We are entered in a trial Sun. But I'm not expecting much as the work this week doesn't indicate my having much confidence in getting a good run.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning I set up the Directed Jumping gating using a winged agility jump and a non winged agility jump. I also (for the first time) used 50 foot ropes to form a 'lane' since Faelan has been drifting to the right. easy to do on the slope I train on but still not what I am looking for.

This was for Faelan. 1st time I accidentally pulled the ropes too hard and brought down the gating - oops. Faelan jumped a bit but stayed there while I walked out to reward and reset. 2 sends with rewards, 2 sends with jumps, 3 sends with rewards, 1 send with a jump, 3 sends with rewards - each send I lifted the ropes. We also worked signals and about turns with garlicky steak at the about turn spot and behind him on signals  Very nice session overall.

Then Towhee & Brady worked in the broad jump - I need to concentrate more for Towhee since she occasionally ticks the last board in her haste to turn to front - this has not (yet) occurred with Brady LOL

No hike this morning since Casey is favoring that right front leg - not limping but not moving smoothly either.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

We had a great time last night at both agility and obedience. Maddie was ON. She did very well with the agility course: her touches were wonderful on the teeter, the dogwalk and the a-frame. She is catching on to the "out" command. She did go around the tire (it was the first obstacle) the first time I asked, but then she caught on. NO Running about crazy, er. only the least little bit. 

Her weaves were great. Using the targeting dish has helped with all these things. She is no longer going to the top of the A-frame and using it as her personal sentry mountain.

Then we did some "advanced" obedience. She's still solid with her downstays and stands. Her recalls were excellent. She did lay down on her sit, but it was after one minute, and she corrects with a handsignal from a distance. I just need to help her understand that long sits do not just mean stay. 

She did targeted go outs and sit. No problem. Woo-hoo!

We worked on dumb-bell retrieves and that is still imperfect. She goes out for it now and starts to bring it back, but still gets silly and rolls on it. 

She does perfect with the stay until I release her for it and perfect for the jump over a jump and then get the dumb-bell. She did pick it up and jump back correctly though and brought it within three feet of me. This is major improvement. 

I still need to work her on focus for heeling in different situations. She's perfectly willing to blow me off when we are in a new place.

It's been interesting working with this new group for the last three months. It's all advanced obedience dogs who are working on competition for open and utility. Maddie (as the baby at 2), of course, hasn't done squat (me either). But she is so good off leash that we fit in okay. She is also great with either hand signals or voice (but she's been like that forever, I just never saw it as a big deal).

Of course, once we do heeling on leash, it falls apart. That's my task for the next while.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*A muse from the Agility Coach - Kathy Keats*

_The comfort zone is supposed to keep your life safe, but what it does is keep your life small."_
 _- Phil Stutz and Barry Michels, from The Tools_​ ​ ﻿​ When we stay in our comfort zone, we aren't stretching our limits...we don't grow. As a matter of fact, we are lucky if we maintain what we have, more than likely we are moving backward. The learning zone is where we are stretching our limits... improving, learning and growing, but at a level we are able to process. The panic zone is where we are overwhelmed and no learning can take place. 

The reason we stay in our comfort zone is to avoid pain and discomfort and fear. But this same avoidance prevents us from stretching out to greater success and fulfillment. When you face your fears, they become smaller. When you shrink away from your fears and try to avoid pain and discomfort, they become bigger and more paralyzing. 
Don't let fear, pain and discomfort keep your life small. Accept, and even embrace, the idea that to face fear and discomfort is what allows you to move through it and live your life as BIG as you choose.
﻿
​ Kathy Keats


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Nuggets day off did a little good , his heeling was very nice with full attention and so was the fig8 exercise although both were done on leash. After the heeling exercises we went in the backyard were his ROF done 3x was good with 2 of 3 straight fronts and both finish's were straight ( only did two) . The recalls were good including the drop on the only one we did and his fronts with my help also were straight but he wasn't as fast as I like but fast enough that no judge could score them. We next did the ROHJ 2x and he did without any help other than my saying FRONT as he went over the jump got good fronts. Lastly the BJ which was taken on the first OVER command 3x with 2 of three fronts being straight. We didn't do the long s+d but he was fine Thurs. evening.I think he would have scored around a 197 had it been a trial but after the poor training sessions earlier this week I will be happy with a Q. We then did a few go-outs , both jumps , MSFE and signal exercise all of which he did successfully . We didn't do the DR today as the bugs were terrible flying around our faces and I had enough. It's gotten very warm already and tomorrow is going to be close to 90 degrees by the time we get in the ring at the un- air conditioned fairground so I'll find out how the heat is going to be a factor in showing him. It's just 8:00am as I'm writing this so it will give you guys an idea of how fast it's gotten warm already and we are already done and my AC just kicked on.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Closing out the month on a good note 

I took Faelan to a park and set up his plastic gating and jumps - I forgot a stanchion so I used an snow & ice scrapper LOL for the middle stanchion. I have the session on video but have not reviewed it yet. Signals, very very nice! Go outs and Directed Jumping were close to perfect. Articles very nice. It was breezy enough to knock over the gating but his articles were still very, very nice. His gloves - he fell for an old proof - send to glove #2 three times, them to glove #1 -- oops. We had to work this one. Then glove #3. I rarely do multiple gloves in a row since he repeats failed exercises and so multiple gloves have to be handled with a lot of praise so he doesn't think he was wrong  Then more signals and he did creep 1/2 step the 3rd down so we worked that. Overall a good session that lasted longer than I had planned (about an hour).

So pack everything up, stop at the store for a salad, head home to eat and head for classes.

Brady had a rally class where he did well and I got to work him around people yelling 'NOOOOO'. He learned other people yelling at their dogs and rushing in does not mean anything he did was wrong. He was also crowded with a dog & handler on the other side of the gating so we worked through is wanting to give them space - the lady offered to move but I asked her to stay so Brady could become comfortable with the pressure. He did really well over all. The instructor also set up 4 working lanes of different signs with the dogs rotating through the lanes - different signs with dogs coming close at different angles and speed so it was an excellent session for Brady to start learning focus in heavily distracting environments - he really did well - I was very proud of him!

And then there was Ms Towhee in Open. Wow. Simply wow. She was truly awesome in her heeling, her retrieves, her broad jumps and her stays. I have not yet incorporated downs into her recalls so we played a few games she is used to (she is not used to the facility so we simplified) and some recalls from the dropped position. Did I mention her heeling was wonderful? The instructor mentioned 1 area I could improve on her figure 8 (the inside post setup) but other than that --- wow!! Everyone got a charge on how fast and hard that little butt plants when I halt.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Took both boys training today. Flip's only really big boo-boo was walking in when I left him on signals. He was pretty high today. Just worked in utility plus open stays with him. Oh yeah, I forgot, open stats were a boo-boo too. Had him do two suits instead of a sit and down and the first sit was fine but I guess he didn't think he should do it a second time.

Phoenix had his first sit for exam head pat. We did some heeling, recalls, and did some trotting around the room with the dumbbell in his mouth. Video of heeling.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

good boy Phoenix


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Just returned from the Fox River Valley trial and after the very poor training that we did this week I fully expected to not qualify but Nugget didn't do a great job but he did hold together the long sit and the long down plus he did the BJ and his front and finish looked good to me but I don't know what the judge saw on it or any of the exercises as we didn't get a breakdown. It was by the time we showed in the mid 80s with high humidity. Nugget wasn't really up but nobody else's dog except for a BC was either. His score was only a 195 but it sure beats an NQ.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

*Only* a 195?  

I think I'd take that.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Crashed and burned last night. In agility I popped a tendon and then couldn't run (I'm now taped and ibprofened). Then in obedience a half an hour later, after all the down stays and recalls, someone started shooting firecracker off in a nearby field. Maddie had a cow. 

Not our best night.


----------

